# opinions



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

so should we be allowed to have a lively debate on here without the threat of a closure of thread?
i sometimes feel many (including myself) hold back a little, i would never use personal insults in a lively debate, but surely a good argument is just that...
i can understand when the insults start to fly, but i think most people are mature enough to have a good old debate ?
whats your thoughts

feel free to debate :lol:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

We used to have them but now they seem to get closed, sometimes I think a bit to quick,I always think if people are being to personal and rude they should be told rather than closing the debate which others are enjoying


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

suewhite said:


> We used to have them but now they seem to get closed, sometimes I think a bit to quick,I always think if people are being to personal and rude they should be told rather than closing the debate which others are enjoying


i agree i can undersatnd some people are more sensitive than others... but i think if the line was drawn at personal vile insults or even personal information that the other posses.. the the thread should be shut
other than that
i think it brings a lot of people together in a debate i know i love it..


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Wouldn't it be possible to exclude an over excited member from that thread rather than lock the whole thread ..Or is that too much of a technical nightmare?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree Sue, I love a goo debate but don't understand why people have to get all personal, it just makes them look petty & catty & a bit, well, sad really (though at the same time oddly compelling......)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to exclude an over excited member from that thread rather than lock the whole thread ..Or is that too much of a technical nightmare?


now i like that idea too not sure how feasible that would be to be honest.. but that is a great idea


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I agree Sue, I love a goo debate but don't understand why people have to get all personal, it just makes them look petty & catty & a bit, well, sad really (though at the same time oddly compelling......)


it can be a riveting read


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

most of the good debates/arguements get closed,no idea why,i love reading them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

axl said:


> it can be a riveting read


Its like Jeremy Kyle at times:thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

This one could by the end of the day


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

suewhite said:


> This one could by the end of the day


are you trying to say i made this thread for a bit of opinionated typing 
im shocked at your outburst


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to admit to staying away from the "hot" topics for that reason, i dont half get miffed if a thread gets closed before ive got my point across or answered to a post aimed at me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> I have to admit to staying away from the "hot" topics for that reason, i dont half get miffed if a thread gets closed before ive got my point across or answered to a post aimed at me :lol:


see thats got me once, i really wanted to reply then i cANt cause it gets closed
not the same in pm i want everyone to know my opinion :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

axl said:


> so should we be allowed to have a lively debate on here without the threat of a closure of thread?
> i sometimes feel many (including myself) hold back a little, i would never use personal insults in a lively debate, but surely a good argument is just that...
> i can understand when the insults start to fly, but i think most people are mature enough to have a good old debate ?
> whats your thoughts
> ...


*You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..

Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????

They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

This forum is sooooo tame i cant believe people even find things to be offended at!!In fact Ive just been cheating on PF (with a scaly pet forum!) and having a good ol' arguement there coz I cant get my fix here in Fluffyland!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> This one could by the end of the day


That's debatable
Shall we debate about how to debate a debatable subject without getting personal?
If enough people join in it will be mass-debation:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..
> 
> Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????
> 
> They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*


agreed and as i siad no one should be called names and i hate that the few do and then the thread closes.... its good to air opinions, and if you have a valid opinion then there is no need to belittle anyone or use foul language


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive never taken anything to PM, No matter how much its got to me. 
A topic can get heated but it doesnt define my opinion of people just off one thread. 
I think the banning from one thread would be great if it could be done as i think most people when they take a step back and breathe see things in a differant light :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I likes a debate and has been known to get a tad over-emotional before on forums, lol, I tend to hold back now though, at least most of the time, until you get proper morons deliberately inflaming threads and particular members, lol!

Sometimes I like to play devils advocate, but not often these days.

I try to see things from all angles and post accordingly.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..
> 
> Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????
> 
> They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*


Is'nt it possible to pull those people out of the debate as those few ruin it for the rest seems to happen alot lately


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I likes a debate and has been known to get a tad over-emotional before on forums, lol, I tend to hold back now though, at least most of the time, until you get proper morons deliberately inflaming threads and particular members, lol!
> 
> Sometimes I like to play devils advocate, but not often these days.
> 
> I try to see things from all angles and post accordingly.


madam your not talking me here i hope :lol:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I love a good debate. 

I do know I can get a bit heated but then so do others, but I'm sure we are big enough to know we all have different ideas and no one really means to be offensive. We can't all agree all the time, it would be boring wouldn't it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..
> 
> Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????
> 
> They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*


dont think ive ever really seen a thread get abusive,a bit of tit for tat etc,then the thread gets closed,why not let it die a death...never understood it..if people see the thread going that way,and dont like it,theres no need to read it!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

i think you should be able to debate but if they start to turn nast then there post should be taken off. theres no need for insults of any kind in any part of life. ive had that much shouted at me in the street from when i went to college to now and bullied when i was at school i would never upset or insult anyone knowingly and i aways feel that if the insults start to fly then they shouldnt post. theres no need for insanities ect


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Is'nt it possible to pull those people out of the debate as those few ruin it for the rest seems to happen alot lately


Its like a domino effect.. its like people jump on the band wagon.. someone says something then its like people call their friends and say looooook.. what they said.. and everyone piles in.. Plus.. lets not forget we are not on here 24/7 to be able to monitor these things..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And My Oh My..

I take a quick look at FB and find this.. so just pinched it.. I thought it was very funny and so apt.. I have to post it.. You peeps must realised this isn't aimed at anyone..


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

To be perfectlly honest i really cant be bothered with debates on here anymore

I either get shot down cold or the thread gets trampled on


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Its like a domino effect.. its like people jump on the band wagon.. someone says something then its like people call their friends and say looooook.. what they said.. and everyone piles in.. Plus.. lets not forget we are not on here 24/7 to be able to monitor these things..


it is true and im sure u have a lot to deal with...
its those people i hate the ones who dont really have an opinion but get their friends involved kind of ruins the threead for everyone


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> madam your not talking me here i hope :lol:


EEh no missus!!! :ciappa:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> That's debatable
> Shall we debate about how to debate a debatable subject without getting personal?
> If enough people join in it will be mass-debation:thumbup:


Dont think mass-debation is allowed on PF


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I enjoy a good debate, but I really don't like personal slagging matches, but a good debate has even made me re-think, and God help me, change my mind.

If people are debating something they are knowledgeable about, or have strong views about, then I'm all for it, but rude slanging matches can cloud serious issues and they can easily be lost. It's also makes an extremely boring read.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And My Oh My..
> 
> I take a quick look at FB and find this.. so just pinched it.. I thought it was very funny and so apt.. I have to post it.. You peeps must realised this isn't aimed at anyone..


God yeah!!! I really enjoy the challenge of trying to make sarcasm work on 'tinternet without it being obvious.LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> God yeah!!! I really enjoy the challenge of trying to make sarcasm work on 'tinternet without it being obvious.LOL:thumbup:


are you being sarcastic there


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

wyntersmum said:


> i think you should be able to debate but if they start to turn nast then there post should be taken off. theres no need for insults of any kind in any part of life. ive had that much shouted at me in the street from when i went to college to now and bullied when i was at school i would never upset or insult anyone knowingly and i aways feel that if the insults start to fly then they shouldnt post. theres no need for insanities ect


*Here is a quick example.. ok someone gets the nasty bug.. they report it.. Then.. a mod picks it up.. we log it then we have to read the debate.. anything from 1- blumin loads of pages..:lol: then obviously we have to deal with said post.. said post by then has been replied to many many many times.. and then there are many many many posts that need to be dealt with.. They are then deleted.. you guys have great memories and then bring that post up again and can't let go of some ones opinion.. and then we go through it all again.. generally the thread gets closed cause there is 40 odd pages to sift through so we can then read without it getting bigger.. If the thread will be readable was the unwanted bunf is taken out.. we pop it back.. if not.. it goes into Cyber space never to be looked at again..*


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I have had many controversial threads deleted, I have had several quite innocent ones locked and many more normal ones ignored  lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *Here is a quick example.. ok someone gets the nasty bug.. they report it.. Then.. a mod picks it up.. we log it then we have to read the debate.. anything from 1- blumin loads of pages..:lol: then obviously we have to deal with said post.. said post by then has been replied to many many many times.. and then there are many many many posts that need to be dealt with.. They are then deleted.. you guys have great memories and then bring that post up again and can't let go of some ones opinion.. and then we go through it all again.. generally the thread gets closed cause there is 40 odd pages to sift through so we can then read without it getting bigger.. If the thread will be readable was the unwanted bunf is taken out.. we pop it back.. if not.. it goes into Cyber space never to be looked at again..*


wouldnt it be an idea to try and get mods with more time on their hands?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well im gonna speak my mind...those that know me know i dont beat round the bush 
I think ...brace yourslves :lol: it really depends on the mod....some threads are closed too quickly and i personally think that if someone cant keep nasty vicious unconsrtructive comments to themselves then they should be removed from the thread and or banned!

I have reported a disgusting post on a thread that was closed...the post was not removed and im still reeling over it! If a mod is gonna get involved in a thread surely its their responsibility to remove any nasty uncalled for posts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> wouldnt it be an idea to try and get mods with more time on their hands?


i was a mod not here though lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> wouldnt it be an idea to try and get mods with more time on their hands?


*Mate it aint about the time.. its about knowing which threads to read.. I have time, but I aint super woman.. No xray vision here or special powers to know which thread will kick off!! .. I can't read every thread on here.. My pc has been logged on here since this morning!! I have closed one thread for 5 mins.. after a breather I opened it again.. I was on that thread cause I had commented on it earlier..

*


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I was admin on a chat room for a long time its the most stressfull thing i did and i wouldnt wish it on anyone


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> wouldnt it be an idea to try and get mods with more time on their hands?


It's a thankless task mods don't get payed it's voluntary. I think the mods do a great job. The mods have lives outside pf too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> I was admin on a chat room for a long time its the most stressfull thing i did and i wouldnt wish it on anyone


i loved it when i was
the best time ever


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

axl said:


> i was a mod not here though lol


a very good one too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> a very good one too.


thankyou :lol:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

axl said:


> i loved it when i was
> the best time ever


Its diffrent being a mod to admin tho 
I was a mod in the same chat room and i liked that 
Then they made me admin arghhhh it was ok to start but after a while i was like na cant do this stuck with it for 2 yrs tho


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *Here is a quick example.. ok someone gets the nasty bug.. they report it.. Then.. a mod picks it up.. we log it then we have to read the debate.. anything from 1- blumin loads of pages..:lol: then obviously we have to deal with said post.. said post by then has been replied to many many many times.. and then there are many many many posts that need to be dealt with.. They are then deleted.. you guys have great memories and then bring that post up again and can't let go of some ones opinion.. and then we go through it all again.. generally the thread gets closed cause there is 40 odd pages to sift through so we can then read without it getting bigger.. If the thread will be readable was the unwanted bunf is taken out.. we pop it back.. if not.. it goes into Cyber space never to be looked at again..*


To be honest some people get offended by nothing much at all...

I say to these people, step away from your keyboard, get out more, make real friends, have more fun and yes have more fun 

Sometimes I do not post in here for days, weeks, months this is because I am busy having a real live life  x

I love these forums and I can see why people would get emotionally entangled (I did so myself at first, just ask Mark about all the messages I sent him when he banned the people I liked) but then I realised that this form of communication is so one dimensional, you only have your inside voice to interpret what you are reading. X


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Its diffrent being a mod to admin tho
> I was a mod in the same chat room and i liked that
> Then they made me admin arghhhh it was ok to start but after a while i was like na cant do this stuck with it for 2 yrs tho


no i was admin too it was fun... i know the hassles you got though all those emails and chat links you jhave to look up
was a nightmare
but still great to ban people :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*The annoying thing is.. Mods... Is not a new word for baby sitter..and some wont like me saying it.. But really.. You guys should know when enough is enough.. didn't someone say before that nearly all the members are adults??

Also we dont just try and keep you guys in line.. there are a hell of a lot of threads to be moderated every day and then the posts.. then the getting rid of the spammers and dealing with all the other little tasks we do.. 
And lets not forget .. we all have our real lives.. *


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

axl said:


> no i was admin too it was fun... i know the hassles you got though all those emails and chat links you jhave to look up
> was a nightmare
> but still great to ban people :lol:


worst was at 2am when other sites decide to flood the chat rooms bascially putting botts in that constantlly flood for hrs we had to have admin shifts luckily we had american admin as well so diffrent time zones


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *The annoying thing is.. Mods... Is not a new word for baby sitter..and some wont like me saying it.. But really.. You guys should know when enough is enough.. didn't someone say before that nearly all the members are adults??
> 
> Also we dont just try and keep you guys in line.. there are a hell of a lot of threads to be moderated every day and then the posts.. then the getting rid of the spammers and dealing with all the other little tasks we do..
> And lets not forget .. we all have our real lives.. *


you do indeed and that adult thing was meeeeeeeeeee im grown up :lol:
would it be easier if you had 2 mods on each category ?? instead of being on every single one??
i dunno just a thought ease the load so to speak
as you quite rightly said you have your own lives to live.....

wait
what is this outdoorness you all speak of huh


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> worst was at 2am when other sites decide to flood the chat rooms bascially putting botts in that constantlly flood for hrs we had to have admin shifts luckily we had american admin as well so diffrent time zones


We have a mod that is on a lot through the night.. and untill recently myself and other mods would stay on here till 3 am .. 

And just so you guys now.. I am just going to make my kids tea.. We always have tea for 8ish..


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

alright alright!...il be mod!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

axl said:


> you do indeed and that adult thing was meeeeeeeeeee im grown up :lol:
> would it be easier if you had 2 mods on each category ?? instead of being on every single one??
> i dunno just a thought ease the load so to speak
> as you quite rightly said you have your own lives to live.....
> ...


well seen as say a mod may not be able to grace petforums every day I can't see it working.. Its better we know every where.. then we can deal with everyone.. cause isn't it shocking how a thread can turn say in cat chat and then snipes can get dragged to a diff chat.. say general..


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> well seen as say a mod may not be able to grace petforums every day I can't see it working.. Its better we know every where.. then we can deal with everyone.. cause isn't it shocking how a thread can turn say in cat chat and then snipes can get dragged to a diff chat.. say general..


thats shocking surely not


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Just remember

*Opinions are like bum holes - everyone has got one!*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Just remember
> 
> *Opinions are like bum holes - everyone has got one!*


Girls are born without @rseholes....they get them when they marry...well 99.9999999% of women do anyway


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> . cause isn't it shocking how a thread can turn say in cat chat and then snipes can get dragged to a diff chat.. say general..


Urgh, I hate it when that happens... I have to pick up my cyber popcorn and sift through endless threads on another section just to get to the juicy bits!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Girls are born without @rseholes....they get them when they marry...well 99.9999999% of women do anyway


youve met my husband then :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> thats shocking surely not


Never! someones been reading too many horror stories


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

DT said:


> Never! someones been reading too many horror stories


i agree its all a fairy tale


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

attn mods im very offended by the way this threads going...please close it!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

danielled said:


> It's a thankless task mods don't get payed it's voluntary. I think the mods do a great job. The mods have lives outside pf too.


Awh! thats what they tell you Dan, I know where there hidey hole is


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> Awh! thats what they tell you Dan, I know where there hidey hole is


Yeah the bottom of a carlsberg pint pot..lolololooolool :lol: Hiccup..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> i loved it when i was
> the best time ever


I was a mod once! still am in a sense

just ain't got the scooter no more!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like DT has been sniffing the cooking sherry again!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Surely if a debate turns to personal insults it ceases to be a debate, it just becomes a slanging match which no one can benefit from. I have veiws on lots of things that I see on here but, because we all have our own opinions on a variety of things, few of which can be proven one way or another, it's just personal choice in most instances, I tend to keep out. If somebody wants to dress their dog up in a tu tu that's their choice, I may well have an opinion, but really my opinion counts for nothing in the grand scheme of things.
I shall just carry on posting my daft cartoons, pictures, and maybe a few ' Musings' as somebody very kindly called my last couple.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

havent read all replies but thing is people are really too sensitive! and rather sly too.. getting threads closed imo is just pathetic! 

i have been slated then before i can answer some bleep has closed the thread and i know im not the only one!

If you have a problem why not leave the thread or the forum?

the only time a thread should be closed is when people get stupid and start with the playground name calling, but even then why not clean it up and re-open?

I guess some people just want things their own way all the time


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> havent read all replies but thing is people are really too sensitive! and rather sly too.. getting threads closed imo is just pathetic!
> 
> i have been slated then before i can answer some bleep has closed the thread and i know im not the only one!
> 
> ...


Here are my answers to questions.. Just so you dont have to go looking..



momentofmadness said:


> *You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..
> 
> Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????
> 
> They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*





momentofmadness said:


> Its like a domino effect.. its like people jump on the band wagon.. someone says something then its like people call their friends and say looooook.. what they said.. and everyone piles in.. Plus.. lets not forget we are not on here 24/7 to be able to monitor these things..





momentofmadness said:


> *Here is a quick example.. ok someone gets the nasty bug.. they report it.. Then.. a mod picks it up.. we log it then we have to read the debate.. anything from 1- blumin loads of pages..:lol: then obviously we have to deal with said post.. said post by then has been replied to many many many times.. and then there are many many many posts that need to be dealt with.. They are then deleted.. you guys have great memories and then bring that post up again and can't let go of some ones opinion.. and then we go through it all again.. generally the thread gets closed cause there is 40 odd pages to sift through so we can then read without it getting bigger.. If the thread will be readable was the unwanted bunf is taken out.. we pop it back.. if not.. it goes into Cyber space never to be looked at again..*





albert 1970 said:


> wouldnt it be an idea to try and get mods with more time on their hands?





momentofmadness said:


> *Mate it aint about the time.. its about knowing which threads to read.. I have time, but I aint super woman.. No xray vision here or special powers to know which thread will kick off!! .. I can't read every thread on here.. My pc has been logged on here since this morning!! I have closed one thread for 5 mins.. after a breather I opened it again.. I was on that thread cause I had commented on it earlier..
> 
> *





momentofmadness said:


> *The annoying thing is.. Mods... Is not a new word for baby sitter..and some wont like me saying it.. But really.. You guys should know when enough is enough.. didn't someone say before that nearly all the members are adults??
> 
> Also we dont just try and keep you guys in line.. there are a hell of a lot of threads to be moderated every day and then the posts.. then the getting rid of the spammers and dealing with all the other little tasks we do..
> And lets not forget .. we all have our real lives.. *


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

if you cant stand the heat get out of the kitchen.......so no one makes anyone stay on a thread that they dont like, why should they get closed just because it hasnt gone the way a member wants it, get a backbone or get off.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i couldnt be a mod on here..id be banned 

i am admin on some other sites and some things I am involved with like charities and campaigns and I just think some poeple are so ******* ******* **** ****  and its so hard to stay quiet and nice haha, sometimes wanna say ffs how insensitive are you! or over sensitive! god knows how people cope in life, without an ignore, delete or pm mod button :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its just been pointed out that the majority of members are adults so why are threads closed so quickly then or even at all, surely as an adult if we cant see things for what they are, an argument over cyberspace then well i would be doubting if a forum was the place for me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Here are my answers to questions.. Just so you dont have to go looking..


Well! I am going to make a suggestion that free's you guys up!
Just read the first post and the last post of each thread and b*gger them inbetween

there ya go! problem solved


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Its just been pointed out that the majority of members are adults so why are threads closed so quickly then or even at all, surely as an adult if we cant see things for what they are, an argument over cyberspace then well i would be doubting if a forum was the place for me.


Suprised at that one haeveymolly! Someone's pride could get hurt in the crossfire


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I luuurrvvve jeremy Kyle!!! Have been in the audience twice and he is a really nice bloke honest !!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> Suprised at that one haeveymolly! Someone's pride could get hurt in the crossfire


well am i right or wrong? for gods sake for a group of adults the running off crying to mods seems a tad pathetic tbh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

couldnt make it up,adults telling tales to mods lol!classic!!!!!i love it here!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> well am i right or wrong? for gods sake for a group of adults the running off crying to mods seems a tad pathetic tbh.


well I'd vote a free for all! :thumbup: it you can dish it out you should be prepared to have it chucked back! and if it's too much for your delicate ears you can always go and sit in a corner and read a book


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

even if everyone avoids personal insults some people will still take offense even when none is offered


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

porps said:


> even if everyone avoids personal insults some people will still take offense even when none is offered


I need to take a fence pretty soon My front hedge is almost down - the ivy has killed it!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have used the red triangle to report posts before which i suppose is a bit like running to the MODS but tbh if someone is just being shitty and offensive then i can't be arsed to argue with them and i kind of think its down to the MODS to make the decision about wether it is offensive or not in the context of the thread (kind of like a 2nd opinion).

I wouldnt get offended if a MOD decided i was being oversensitive and didnt remove the post but on the couple of times i have done it it seems they were in agreement. I don't think i am an over sensitive person and i love a good debate.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I have used the red triangle to report posts before which i suppose is a bit like running to the MODS but tbh if someone is just being shitty and offensive then i can't be arsed to argue with them and i kind of think its down to the MODS to make the decision about wether it is offensive or not in the context of the thread (kind of like a 2nd opinion).
> 
> I wouldnt get offended if a MOD decided i was being oversensitive and didnt remove the post but on the couple of times i have done it it seems they were in agreement. I don't think i am an over sensitive person and i love a good debate.


You know Rainy.. and I am very very sure you are not alone..


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You know Rainy.. and I am very very sure you are not alone..




I often wonder how you guys get notified of a Red triangle, is it like a Batphone thing comes up on your puter screen and a really loud WOOOOOOp WOOOOOOOP WOOOOOOOP sounds until you sort it


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I often wonder how you guys get notified of a Red triangle, is it like a Batphone thing comes up on your puter screen and a really loud WOOOOOOp WOOOOOOOP WOOOOOOOP sounds until you sort it


Nope its a yabadaba doooooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol:

just like the police use when there camera spots a car with no tax..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And I thought it were a WW2 air raid alert siren


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> And I thought it were a WW2 air raid alert siren


No No.. That one is for when you come on line DT.......:lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> No No.. That one is for when you come on line DT.......:lol:


   And then they wonder why I have a complex


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

if a red triangle is pressed does it automatically get removed by mods, or does the mod make the decision?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> if a red triangle is pressed does it automatically get removed by mods, or does the mod make the decision?


The *Team * of mods make the decision..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> The *Team * of mods make the decision..


bet that gets a laugh at some of the pettiness lol

ive only pressed it once, and must admit i was quite embarassed but couldnt be bothered to reply to petty name calling


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> bet that gets a laugh at some of the pettiness lol
> 
> ive only pressed it once, and must admit i was quite embarassed but couldnt be bothered to reply to petty name calling


:lol: You can just see us all now.. the yabadaba doooo.. alert comes up.. And 5 of us jump on a spammer..  dusting our hands afterwards..  Take that you SPAMMER!!!! :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: You can just see us all now.. the yabadaba doooo.. alert comes up.. And 5 of us jump on a spammer..  dusting our hands afterwards..  Take that you SPAMMER!!!! :lol:


i choked on my chocolate there.. jumping on spammers.. i have a naughty mind


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> i choked on my chocolate there.. jumping on spammers.. i have a naughty mind


Oh My.. go swill your head down the loo..  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My.. go swill your head down the loo..  :lol:


i think someone should report this post


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My.. go swill your head down the loo..  :lol:


ahhh...childhood memories :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> ahhh...childhood memories :lol:


:yikes: I have no memories of that..:lol: remember girls putting cling film over the toilet but under the seat.. Mingin..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes: I have no memories of that..:lol: remember girls putting cling film over the toilet but under the seat.. Mingin..


my stepdad used to tell my mam he flushed my head down the toilet..dunno why..haha

we did the clingfilm thing at one of my parties once.. was funny til the next day.. my toilet stank! haha.. thats why id never carpet it again


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> my stepdad used to tell my mam he flushed my head down the toilet..dunno why..haha
> 
> we did the clingfilm thing at one of my parties once.. was funny til the next day.. my toilet stank! haha.. thats why id never carpet it again


Jeepers in your own house.. I bet that was a smelly night..lol what if someone got caught short.. eek..:lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Jeepers in your own house.. I bet that was a smelly night..lol what if someone got caught short.. eek..:lol:


in my defense i was too peed  to care at the time.. god i miss those days.. like hanging things from doorways to hit people when they walked through


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> in my defense i was too peed  to care at the time.. god i miss those days.. like hanging things from doorways to hit people when they walked through


You sound like a right party animal.. 

Worse thing I have done.. I wasn't drunk.. but was too rig a reclining chair at work.. so when the lady took over my shift.. when she reclined it would give way and tip her out backwards..  I shall say she wasn't the most delicate of looking ladies and it needed her weight to happen as i had rigged it and sat on it all night so it was worked in enough for her..... There was an office full of men when it happened.. and she was wearing them denier tights they used to wear in the eighties and nineties..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You sound like a right party animal..
> 
> Worse thing I have done.. I wasn't drunk.. but was too rig a reclining chair at work.. so when the lady took over my shift.. when she reclined it would give way and tip her out backwards..  I shall say she wasn't the most delicate of looking ladies and it needed her weight to happen as i had rigged it and sat on it all night so it was worked in enough for her..... There was an office full of men when it happened.. and she was wearing them denier tights they used to wear in the eighties and nineties..


haha :lol: thats so funny 

i used to be a party animal.. been known to do a few things when i was younger and slimmer.. including stripping off.. thankfully i have now grown up, well, a bit.. i would now just do pranks in someone elses house lol

think i need a party.. might ask OH if we can have one at his place


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> haha :lol: thats so funny
> 
> i used to be a party animal.. been known to do a few things when i was younger and slimmer.. including stripping off.. thankfully i have now grown up, well, a bit.. i would now just do pranks in someone elses house lol
> 
> think i need a party.. might ask OH if we can have one at his place


hahah One of my sisters is 10 years younger than me..  and I am living proof when you are drunk you dont notice how bad something tastes.. I came in after a night out a little worse for wear and she offered to make me something to eat..   I asked for toast..  off she went brought me back yummy jam on toast.. thick with jam..  I scoffed it she sat watching.. I don't know how she didn't blurt.. she them let me go sleep.. 
In the morn.. she asked did i like it I said yes scrummy.. turned out.. the minx had done the toast and then added anything she could sprinkle onto it before she pasted it with Jam.. so pepper salt spices herbs flour salt.. I didn't even notice.. :lol:

Erm I reckon we be told in a min.. for hi jacking threads.. Something I used to be very famous for..:lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hahahahah.. like me eating a kebab once when really drunk cos my mam told me it was like quorn and not real meat.. biatch 

im terrible at doing that.. i think im the thread killer :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyway! back on topic 
OPINIONS!
My views are, everyone IS entitled one
Providing they are the same as mine that is



JOKING


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

DT said:


> Anyway! back on topic
> OPINIONS!
> My views are, everyone IS entitled one
> Providing they are the same as mine that is
> ...


well i think your wrong so ner ner


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> well i think your wrong so ner ner


Well seeing as we are always reading from the same page me things you are contridicing yourself


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

DT said:


> Well seeing as we are always reading from the same page me things you are contridicing yourself


ohhh your just using big words now... you know i cant read them


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> Anyway! back on topic
> OPINIONS!
> My views are, everyone IS entitled one
> Providing they are the same as mine that is
> ...


No you're not! 
But I'm the same :laugh:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> ohhh your just using big words now... you know i cant read them


Heck! I swallowed the page we were singing off! no wonder its all go tits up


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> No you're not!
> But I'm the same :laugh:



Yes you are but no I'm not


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

DT said:


> Heck! I swallowed the page we were singing off! no wonder its all go tits up


amen sista 
:lol:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> Yes you are but no I'm not


Owww. No, you said...then I said...nope, nope, too late for me to make sense of it. Dammit woman


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> No No.. That one is for when you come on line DT.......:lol:


Iwould ask for this thread closing DT for that comment if i was you its nasty and offensive.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know if you were sat in this chair.. You would be able to see exactly what happens..
> 
> Mods are all up for a debate.. but since when does a debate mean people have the right to belittle or call other members.. ?????
> 
> They all go the same way.. abusive language tit for tating.. Etc.. its really isn't a very nice read.. so if people were able to behave better in these debates.. then they would stay open..*


*Well my last debate was ok but got closed..Truth is,if ya one of the crowd you can do and say anything.Why, because the mods have their favourites.
I've had some fantastic debates on here,and i can say 4 members will ALWAYS go out of their way to get the thread closed..*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

well my opinion still stands



i am fecking amazing


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> well my opinion still stands
> 
> i am fecking amazing


You don't have to speak for me with every post you make you know
By the way! are we going on our usual Jog along the Yellow Brick Road this morning or shall we skip it and go shopping in Lala 

DT


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

DT said:


> You don't have to speak for me with every post you make you know
> By the way! are we going on our usual Jog along the Yellow Brick Road this morning or shall we skip it and go shopping in Lala
> 
> DT


i was thinking if we catch the bus on the pink cloud
pig up the one eyed one horned flying purple people eater
then go to lala land you in
or out


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I think it is good to have a good debate on here, everyone have opinions on what they think about certain things, alot of people wont agree with others and rightly so, it would be such a boring place if we all agreed with everything that is being said. I have noticed that some threads get closed and others are left to run, certain members having digs at others and very plain to see who it is aimed at. So bloody what if we dont get on, it dont stop us all from having our truthful and heartfelt say in what we believe, it is one way to see how other members thinks. I had a massive debate about Jorden aka Katie Price and was in a tit for tat with one member BUT it didnt stop us both from going into our (then) joke thread over in games and having fun together. I just dont like the ones were new members come into ...say....Breeding section or Chat section on Dogs or Cats and ram stuff down their throats, making them feel bad for posting in the first place, we all started from the beginning and learn by our mistakes, so why cant these new members be allowed to do the same, yes we have internet now for searching information, ( I didnt have this years ago), alot of people dont have a lot of access or regular access to internet and like to come and ask for advice when they can, at least they are asking. Yes alot is wrong in what they do but we have done things that have been wrong too. It is nice to read and give advice and then back off because we know they have done a silly thing and it is annoying us, but we dont want to make them feel they CANT come on and ask us anything. The deed is done so the least we can do is HELP the best we can. That is what these forums are for.

I am all for leaving good threads open for a damn good debate, as long as it isnt where members are throwing insults and having personal digs at each other where it isnt called for. I have seen some calling others and still around and other member doing same and being banned.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think it is good to have a good debate on here, everyone have opinions on what they think about certain things, alot of people wont agree with others and rightly so, it would be such a boring place if we all agreed with everything that is being said. I have noticed that some threads get closed and others are left to run, certain members having digs at others and very plain to see who it is aimed at. So bloody what if we dont get on, it dont stop us all from having our truthful and heartfelt say in what we believe, it is one way to see how other members thinks. I had a massive debate about Jorden aka Katie Price and was in a tit for tat with one member BUT it didnt stop us both from going into our (then) joke thread over in games and having fun together. I just dont like the ones were new members come into ...say....Breeding section or Chat section on Dogs or Cats and ram stuff down their throats, making them feel bad for posting in the first place, we all started from the beginning and learn by our mistakes, so why cant these new members be allowed to do the same, yes we have internet now for searching information, ( I didnt have this years ago), alot of people dont have a lot of access or regular access to internet and like to come and ask for advice when they can, at least they are asking. Yes alot is wrong in what they do but we have done things that have been wrong too. It is nice to read and give advice and then back off because we know they have done a silly thing and it is annoying us, but we dont want to make them feel they CANT come on and ask us anything. The deed is done so the least we can do is HELP the best we can. That is what these forums are for.
> 
> I am all for leaving good threads open for a damn good debate, as long as it isnt where members are throwing insults and having personal digs at each other where it isnt called for. I have seen some calling others and still around and other member doing same and being banned.


*And thats my gripe with this place now.If threads are moderated fairly,surely the mods CAN see who's causing the trouble.
*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> i was thinking if we catch the bus on the pink cloud
> pig up the one eyed one horned flying purple people eater
> then go to lala land you in
> or out


You're slow this morning girl! I'm halfway there


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I do love a good scrap, erm, I mean debate, but there will always be people who simply cannot accept that there could possibly be a different opinion to their own. They are so closed minded that nothing anyone can do or say will make a difference, and the mere suggestion that there might be an alternative viewpoint seems to be the equivalent of questioning their parentage.

I commented on a thread yesterday and tried to give reassurance that just because the op had struggled with an issue for some time, that didn't necessarily mean that the problem was incurable and that I had struggled with the same issue for much longer. In response I was ridiculed for not being able to solve my own problem. Now, I am a big boy and I can take care of myself, but it wasn't really the insult that got me mad, it was the fact that some lowlife scumbag had taken the opportunity to have a pop at me just to make themselves look big and clever, rather than trying to offer advice that was relevant and helpful to the discussion at hand.

I have been a mod and later an admin on a forum that we took from 40 members to 4000 and any mod on any forum has my sympathy, they have an incredibly difficult and most often thankless task. Yes people do appreciate that they have lives outside of the forum but do they ever consider that all the mods are also members who are here to read, post and learn just like the rest of us?

Focus people, focus. Some threads are there for a laugh and there is a great craic here, there is a great banter that goes on all in good harmless fun. But at the same time there are also threads where people have serious issues that are affecting the quality of both their own and their pets lives and are desperately asking for help. In those cases then I think a lot of people could do with leaving the old ego's at the door.



DT said:


> Well! I am going to make a suggestion that free's you guys up!
> Just read the first post and the last post of each thread and b*gger them inbetween
> 
> there ya go! problem solved


Excellent idea, I do this often, but not often enough.



harley bear said:


> Girls are born without @rseholes....they get them when they marry...well 99.9999999% of women do anyway


That'll be why they are so full of s#!* then?

Can I be banned now please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

It is all well and good to have an opinion, we all have them but on this forum if you do not agree with a certain group of people it then gets nasty, handbags at dawn starts and then the mods will close the thread. 

There is nothing like equal rights on this forum i can tell you. :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

jasper's bloke said:


> .
> 
> That'll be why they are so full of s#!* then?
> 
> Can i be banned now please?


ban him ban him ban him


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

dt said:


> you're slow this morning girl! I'm halfway there:d


meehhh you would be your always in lala land
i think you have a fast track ticket


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Err! I love Jeremy kyle !!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I just knew this would get way long overnight, PMSL!!! 

Good morning debaters and opinionaters :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I just knew this would get way long overnight, PMSL!!!
> 
> Good morning debaters and opinionaters :thumbup:


i think i did a good job with starting something interseting its dying now though
maybe i should start a little debate :lol:
morning wench


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> i think i did a good job with starting something interseting its dying now though
> maybe i should start a little debate :lol:
> morning wench


Morning cheeky!! 

I dont think I feel like sharing me opinion on opinions coz I might get 'red triangled' and then me post would get removed so dont see the point in rambling about me opinion on opinions, especially the bit about others having opinions on opinions and about others posting on opinions posted by others having opinions especially if they dont agree with the said opinion in the first place.:crazy:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Different opinions are great - so long as you admit you are wrong.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Morning cheeky!!
> 
> I dont think I feel like sharing me opinion on opinions coz I might get 'red triangled' and then me post would get removed so dont see the point in rambling about me opinion on opinions, especially the bit about others having opinions on opinions and about others posting on opinions posted by others having opinions especially if they dont agree with the said opinion in the first place.:crazy:


Oh no I wouldnt worry about the red triangle...I've done that to a particular post and its been left ...totally out of order


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Oh no I wouldnt worry about the red triangle...I've done that to a particular post and its been left ...totally out of order


Don't let if put ya off Perhaps the mod on duty when you pressed the button were suffering a temporary bout of colour blindness 

Happens to me all the time! I read in black and see* bloody red*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think debates are great and I believe everyone is entitled to an opinion and should voice that opinion - how it gets voiced is obviously the key thing here and sometimes some people can only communicate their opinion in a negative way - then when someone challenges them they throw their teddy out the pram....I can count on one hand the number of times I have actually reported a thread or post - and I have had some pretty nasty comments made to me but I can take it cos I can dish it out too  .....what I DO think is v unfair though is that some members who post their thoughts or get involved in many arguments etc and get stroppy are banned time and time again but are allowed back where others who have not got a track record get banned for one post "for life"  just does not make sense to me and imo is not right .....of course the mods are here to do a job and yes its a thankless one but this banning procedure where there is not a one size fit - can sometimes stir up the hornets nest ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Morning cheeky!!
> 
> I dont think I feel like sharing me opinion on opinions coz I might get 'red triangled' and then me post would get removed so dont see the point in rambling about me opinion on opinions, especially the bit about others having opinions on opinions and about others posting on opinions posted by others having opinions especially if they dont agree with the said opinion in the first place.:crazy:


subtitles please 


harley bear said:


> Oh no I wouldnt worry about the red triangle...I've done that to a particular post and its been left ...totally out of order


i think they diddnt see it and i think that you should do it again, and i think im right, and i think im great and i think im nuts and i think im insane 


DT said:


> Don't let if put ya off Perhaps the mod on duty when you pressed the button were suffering a temporary bout of colour blindness
> 
> Happens to me all the time! I read in black and see* bloody red*


i think you need to go to specsavers... this affliction could be serious


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> Different opinions are great - so long as you admit you are wrong.


im never wrong im always right
rocckkkkk onnnnnnnnnn :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well my last debate was ok but got closed..Truth is,if ya one of the crowd you can do and say anything.Why, because the mods have their favourites.
> I've had some fantastic debates on here,and i can say 4 members will ALWAYS go out of their way to get the thread closed..*





KathrynH said:


> It is all well and good to have an opinion, we all have them but on this forum if you do not agree with a certain group of people it then gets nasty, handbags at dawn starts and then the mods will close the thread.
> 
> There is nothing like equal rights on this forum i can tell you. :mad2:


Might be the case no idea but not necessarily - you can leave a perfectly reasonable thread for a few minutes and in the meantime there can have been some really hideous comments made so its been removed but you were not aware of the nastiness so are left wondering why its gone.

We have the "like" thingy where you don't necessarily want to comment specifically just to register your like/agreement. Perhaps we could do with an "insulting", or something similar, one as well - registers the fact you think something was insulting or uncalled for but don't have to comment so it lessens the escalting bickering.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Might be the case no idea but not necessarily - you can leave a perfectly reasonable thread for a few minutes and in the meantime there can have been some really hideous comments made so its been removed but you were not aware of the nastiness so are left wondering why its gone.
> 
> We have the "like" thingy where you don't necessarily want to comment specifically just to register your like/agreement. Perhaps we could do with an "insulting", or something similar, one as well - registers the fact you think something was insulting or uncalled for but don't have to comment so it lessens the escalting bickering.


Yeah and then there will be those that will abuse that just like with the red rep ....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Might be the case no idea but not necessarily - you can leave a perfectly reasonable thread for a few minutes and in the meantime there can have been some really hideous comments made so its been removed but you were not aware of the nastiness so are left wondering why its gone.
> 
> We have the "like" thingy where you don't necessarily want to comment specifically just to register your like/agreement. Perhaps we could do with an "insulting", or something similar, one as well - registers the fact you think something was insulting or uncalled for but don't have to comment so it lessens the escalting bickering.


*Surely if there have been nasty comments then they should be removed.But because the thread is closed instead,imo it shows mods are taking sides.
You don't have to look far for the true trouble makes.Just go through some of my threads and you will see the same old faces that do nothing more than try and stir up trouble.*


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor mods: it's a thankless task, they are not being paid for it, so let's give them a break. We could practice a little restraint and self-censorship too: it really shouldn't be the sole responsibility of the mods to keep us from fighting.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Come 0nnn!!!!'. Let's get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Superash said:


> Come 0nnn!!!!'. Let's get ready to rumble!!!


oh god ant and dec are in the house


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know why people get so uptight about someone not agreeing with them  which in all honesty causes most of the rucks on here. 

I have my opinion but i don't expect everyone to agree with it and i don't take it as personal insult when they don't. 

The point of a debate is to state your reasoning not convert the world  

I do get irritated when people just get arsey because the world and their uncle doesn't agree with them


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't know why people get so uptight about someone not agreeing with them  which in all honesty causes most of the rucks on here.
> 
> I have my opinion but i don't expect everyone to agree with it and i don't take it as personal insult when they don't.
> 
> ...


We can all agree to disagree! lmfao


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't know why people get so uptight about someone not agreeing with them  which in all honesty causes most of the rucks on here.
> 
> I have my opinion but i don't expect everyone to agree with it and i don't take it as personal insult when they don't.
> 
> ...


problem is,some think they know it all,as fact...when some things are a matter of opinion.then all know it alls friends jumpon board...very sad really lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> We can all agree to disagree! lmfao


im sorry...i dont agree


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't know why people get so uptight about someone not agreeing with them  which in all honesty causes most of the rucks on here.
> 
> I have my opinion but i don't expect everyone to agree with it and i don't take it as personal insult when they don't.
> 
> ...


*Its not about people agreeing or not.I don't give a hoot who agrees with me,i have a mind of my own.But the fact is,its still not right or fair to have double standards on a forum.*


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Surely if there have been nasty comments then they should be removed.But because the thread is closed instead,imo it shows mods are taking sides.
> You don't have to look far for the true trouble makes.Just go through some of my threads and you will see the same old faces that do nothing more than try and stir up trouble.*


Absolutely agree that nasty comments should be removed, but that has to be done manually by a mod and as MofM explained, you can have a multi page thread that has to be read through and understood before you can act on it, which takes time. In the meantime, more posts are added and a difference of opinion turns into world war III, so they sometimes close a thread temporarily while they work though it.

Without singling out your threads for any reason other than to use as an example, is it not possible that when you post your opinion, there are other people who have a different opinion and so add that to the thread. If you post the same opinion again somewhere else, are they not entitled to post there opposing opinion again also? If this were a car forum and you preferred Nissan's to Toyota's you would of course recommend Nissan's whenever the subject came up, but if someone else always posted that Toyota's were better would that then make them a trouble maker?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Absolutely agree that nasty comments should be removed, but that has to be done manually by a mod and as MofM explained, you can have a multi page thread that has to be read through and understood before you can act on it, which takes time. In the meantime, more posts are added and a difference of opinion turns into world war III, so they sometimes close a thread temporarily while they work though it.
> 
> Without singling out your threads for any reason other than to use as an example, is it not possible that when you post your opinion, there are other people who have a different opinion and so add that to the thread. If you post the same opinion again somewhere else, are they not entitled to post there opposing opinion again also? If this were a car forum and you preferred Nissan's to Toyota's you would of course recommend Nissan's whenever the subject came up, but if someone else always posted that Toyota's were better would that then make them a trouble maker?


ffs mate nissan is far superior!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Superash said:


> Come 0nnn!!!!'. Let's get ready to rumble!!!


I think you should maybe lay off the Jeremy Kyle show for a bit, it's starting to have an influence!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ffs mate nissan is far superior!


Yep especially Qashqai 2 -all blinged up!:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Surely if there have been nasty comments then they should be removed.But because the thread is closed instead,imo it shows mods are taking sides.
> You don't have to look far for the true trouble makes.Just go through some of my threads and you will see the same old faces that do nothing more than try and stir up trouble.*


When any member posts a thread that is either in the media or just a hot topic you will always create interest. Many of your threads are just 'that' Janice, and controversial to say the least. I for one love these type of threads and often participate in them, as do many other members, so obviously we are going to see very varied views on whatever is being discussed and as others pointed out there is nothing wrong with a healthy debate. OK sometimes these do turn to insults being hurled, some more eloquently then others, but nine times out of ten its 'tit for tat' he said she said!

During my time on the forum there have been some members that have spent a lot more time on here the others, of the current regular posters many of them are newer , some I had never heard of until recently, Many are fast forming their own personalites and participating in these debates, at the same time some of the older members are not so active as they once were, then you have the hardened few that do spend more time on here  they are bound to show up more then others! It isn't about people trying to stir up trouble  its about then wanting to have their say on a open forum!

When I start a thread I neither expect to control either who posts on it nor what they say, it would afterall be pointless to start a thread and expect everyone to be in agreement one hundred percent. Many of my threads have been closed also , and no, I don't agree with it either, but that's sometimes the way it goes. And over the time I doubt that anymore of your threads have been removed then mine have, It is the topics we chose!

I'll leave it at that for now, but for an example (and I am using Rainybows here as she is least likely to be offended) Her and I have had some right ding dongs on some of the older threads, yet we seem to suessfully been able to move onto the next controversial thread without taking any grudges with us and start the next debate with a clean slate!

And THAT is half the problem here  there seems to be members who are unable to do that!

TIME FOR ALL TO BURY THE HATCHET ME THINKS


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Its not about people agreeing or not.I don't give a hoot who agrees with me,i have a mind of my own.But the fact is,its still not right or fair to have double standards on a forum.*


Ah well that is not down to the members that is down to the Mods.

I think in general it is pretty well balanced. It is a fact of forum life that someone who has been here a while, contributed lots etc might be given a bit more leway over say a newbie who comes on shouting the odds (often these arent actually newbies and are old members causing trouble tbh and the ODS can spot that as easiily as we can)

Established members do get bans though, if they overstep or maybe need some "time out". I have had a warning or 2 myself along the way, but it's not in the forums "commercial" interests to ban half the members  I think there is more of a leaning towards using the ban button as a "sin bin" or "naughty step" and i don't have a problem with that. Noone wants to see good decent long term members banned for life, that's no good for the forum. IMO


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Surely if there have been nasty comments then they should be removed.But because the thread is closed instead,imo it shows mods are taking sides.
> You don't have to look far for the true trouble makes.Just go through some of my threads and you will see the same old faces that do nothing more than try and stir up trouble.*


They should be closed and the nasty posts removed imo...but i think its too much hassle for some mods


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

i cnat be bothered to hold a grudge on a forum i really cant lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

axl said:


> i cnat be bothered to hold a grudge on a forum i really cant lol


thats because your an adult lol....imo,its easy if you dont like it...dont come on here,bizare really people come on here and moan about it lollol,couldnt make it up.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ffs mate nissan is far superior!


Not the Micra that nearly ran my Land Rover off the road the other day, turning right into a side road lined with parked cars and she under takes me, WTF? I have the reg on a post it on my sun visor and the next time I see the insane old biddy I'll just drive straight over her.

Land Rover. One life, live it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

harley bear said:


> They should be closed and the nasty posts removed imo...but i think its too much hassle for some mods


Have to say that most threads that are "moved for moderation" do not find their way back on the board - or so it seems - not having a go here at the mods just an observation ....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ah well that is not down to the members that is down to the Mods.
> 
> I think in general it is pretty well balanced. It is a fact of forum life that someone who has been here a while, contributed lots etc might be given a bit more leway over say a newbie who comes on shouting the odds (often these arent actually newbies and are old members causing trouble tbh and the ODS can spot that as easiily as we can)
> 
> Established members do get bans though, if they overstep or maybe need some "time out". I have had a warning or 2 myself along the way, but it's not in the forums "commercial" interests to ban half the members  I think there is more of a leaning towards using the ban button as a "sin bin" or "naughty step" and i don't have a problem with that. Noone wants to see good decent long term members banned for life, that's no good for the forum. IMO


*I've been here long enough to know what this forum use to be like and what its turned into..I've played by the rules and was bloody proud of the fact.But why do the same members keep getting banned when they ARE KNOWN to be the trouble makers but then are allowed back time and time again?
If this forum wants respect,then its about time they showed respect.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thats because your an adult lol....imo,its easy if you dont like it...dont come on here,bizare really people come on here and moan about it lollol,couldnt make it up.


to be fair albert your not one for keeping it shut are you


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Not the Micra that nearly ran my Land Rover off the road the other day, turning right into a side road lined with parked cars and she under takes me, WTF? I have the reg on a post it on my sun visor and the next time I see the insane old biddy I'll just drive straight over her.
> 
> Land Rover. One life, live it.


that will be the female behind the wheel.....they shouldnt be in charge of anything more powefull than a sewing machine imo.....thats another matter...............il get my coat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

axl said:


> to be fair albert your not one for keeping it shut are you


no im not,but i think i fair,and dont patrnise.....i just fight my corner!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> to be fair albert your not one for keeping it shut are you


no need to get personal! If he can't keep it in his pants we don't want to know about it thank you muchass


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

DT said:


> no need to get personal! If he can't keep it in his pants we don't want to know about it thank you muchass


no he cant


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Have to say that most threads that are "moved for moderation" do not find their way back on the board - or so it seems - not having a go here at the mods just an observation ....


Yes i have also noticed this.
I think folk have a right to have a little moan about the place....people come here not expecting any nastyness..domt get me wrong there are some really decent people on here and some are only out to stir and cause trouble which i have to say says a hell of alot about them....which is seriously sad imo.
If people acted like adults and used the forum properly instead of like a bloody playground then the mods wouldnt be needed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Yes i have also noticed this.
> I think folk have a right to have a little moan about the place....people come here not expecting any nastyness..domt get me wrong there are some really decent people on here and some are only out to stir and cause trouble which i have to say says a hell of alot about them....which is seriously sad imo.
> If people acted like adults and used the forum properly instead of like a bloody playground then the mods wouldnt be needed.


exactumundo mrs bear


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've been here long enough to know what this forum use to be like and what its turned into..I've played by the rules and was bloody proud of the fact.But why do the same members keep getting banned when they ARE KNOWN to be the trouble makers but then are allowed back time and time again?
> If this forum wants respect,then its about time they showed respect.*


Again thats a question for Mark and the mods really.

The forum has changed, it changes all the time and i think you have to accept that and either go with it or not.

It is meant to be a recreational thing, an open forum. I have said before that i have been part of the "in" crowd for aa bit and had fun and now its someone elses turn and i am more on the sidelines. I don't have a problem with that. There are some great members at the moment and those that have left have moved on which is sad but their choice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Yes i have also noticed this.
> I think folk have a right to have a little moan about the place....people come here not expecting any nastyness..domt get me wrong there are some really decent people on here and some are only out to stir and cause trouble which i have to say says a hell of alot about them....which is seriously sad imo.
> If people acted like adults and used the forum properly instead of like a bloody playground then the mods wouldnt be needed.


tbh,your main problem was you posted a pic,you thought everyone would go awwwwwwwww,and they didnt...you then got defensive,and it went pear shaped....its opinions...simple!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> tbh,your main problem was you posted a pic,you thought everyone would go awwwwwwwww,and they didnt...you then got defensive,and it went pear shaped....its opinions...simple!


and now your bringing something up that there is no need too, and i dont think her problem was the pic to be honest 

edit edit edit
omg edited again so said the wrong thinsg jesssuuuusss


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've been here long enough to know what this forum use to be like and what its turned into..I've played by the rules and was bloody proud of the fact.But why do the same members keep getting banned when they ARE KNOWN to be the trouble makers but then are allowed back time and time again?
> If this forum wants respect,then its about time they showed respect.*


In my defence I must point out that I have a habit of reading posts and not looking at who posts them, that coupled with a less than perfect memory means that it is very unlikely that I will hold a grudge from one day to the next or take any notice of anyone that goes, comes back, gets banned and then resurrected or whatever.

But your post does beg the obvious question that if this forum has done you so wrong, why are you still here? I throw my dummy out every now and then because of what some idiot chooses to post and I decide that I can no longer be bothered so I will stay away for a while, but I enjoy it here and end up coming back. If I thought that I had been mistreated or disrespected by the forum itself, mods or admin for example, rather than just by some richard cranium joe public, then you wouldn't see me for dust.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Again thats a question for Mark and the mods really.
> 
> The forum has changed, it changes all the time and i think you have to accept that and either go with it or not.
> 
> It is meant to be a recreational thing, an open forum. I have said before that i have been part of the "in" crowd for aa bit and had fun and now its someone elses turn and i am more on the sidelines. I don't have a problem with that. There are some great members at the moment and those that have left have moved on which is sad but their choice.


*Some of the old members have left because they didn't like what this forum has turned into.Now thats a fact.Why should decent members feel the need to leave?*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> tbh,your main problem was you posted a pic,you thought everyone would go awwwwwwwww,and they didnt...you then got defensive,and it went pear shaped....its opinions...simple!


To be honest my main problem with this forum is there is a select few people who are out to cause trouble in near enough every post the post..the same few total idiots who cant help but be nasty and derogatory when its totally uncalled for ...like yourself!

And no that thread in particular didnt go pear shaped... i recieved ALOT of support from that thread thank you


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> In my defence I must point out that I have a habit of reading posts and not looking at who posts them, that coupled with a less than perfect memory means that it is very unlikely that I will hold a grudge from one day to the next or take any notice of anyone that goes, comes back, gets banned and then resurrected or whatever.


It should also be pointed out that as a man of the male variety, I naturally have no idea what is going on most of the time anyway, although being married for 13 years has taught me that this fact in no way excuses me from actually being responsible for what is going on.

Ignorance may be bliss, but it is no excuse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

harley bear said:


> To be honest my main problem with this forum is there is a select few people who are out to cause trouble in near enough every post the post..the same few total idiots who cant help but be nasty and derogatory when its totally uncalled for ...like yourself!
> 
> And no that thread in particular didnt go pear shaped... i recieved ALOT of support from that thread thank you


ive been insulted!ive been insulted!..wheres the mods!wheres the mods!!!!lol lol lol lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

This forum used to be such a laugh, the old and the new members, yes there were fall outs but it was never as bad as it is these days. You used to disagree but the next day we used to be all speaking again and have a laugh. 

But now we have the same troublemakers coming back on and causing more trouble and then getting banned AGAIN!!. 

What has happened to this forum???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> This forum used to be such a laugh, the old and the new members, yes there were fall outs but it was never as bad as it is these days. You used to disagree but the next day we used to be all speaking again and have a laugh.
> 
> But now we have the same troublemakers coming back on and causing more trouble and then getting banned AGAIN!!.
> 
> What has happened to this forum???


*Kath the nights i used to be on here till the early hours having a blooming good laugh or debate,and yes it was great.And yes i do miss those days too.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Kath the nights i used to be on here till the early hours having a blooming good laugh or debate,and yes it was great.And yes i do miss those days too.*


Yes me too Jan, it is quite sad as some of us have been on here for years.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Not the Micra that nearly ran my Land Rover off the road the other day, turning right into a side road lined with parked cars and she under takes me, WTF? I have the reg on a post it on my sun visor and the next time I see the insane old biddy I'll just drive straight over her.
> 
> Land Rover. One life, live it.


Soz about that


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> This forum used to be such a laugh, the old and the new members, yes there were fall outs but it was never as bad as it is these days. You used to disagree but the next day we used to be all speaking again and have a laugh.
> 
> But now we have the same troublemakers coming back on and causing more trouble and then getting banned AGAIN!!.
> 
> What has happened to this forum???


When I first joined I did think jeez what a load of misery guts everyone at each others throats. After a bit just realised its only on certain threads/topics and actually on balance only some of the posts were a bit off centre anyway! So when it gets to the hurling abuse stage I stop reading the thread, you can usually find a light hearted good fun one on the go somewhere else. Even a serious topic can be fun sometimes if everyone looks on the bright side ...... cue song


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> that will be the female behind the wheel.....they shouldnt be in charge of anything more powefull than a sewing machine imo.....thats another matter...............il get my coat!


You'll be needing your running shoes as well, you cheeky blighter!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> tbh,your main problem was you posted a pic,you thought everyone would go awwwwwwwww,and they didnt...you then got defensive,and it went pear shaped....its opinions...simple!


You always feel the need to go onto a thread and trash it ive held my tonuge long enough on here and if i get banned so be it

Your a arrogant upstart who is just out to pee ppl off its what you do to be perfectlly honest you are something i wouldnt even wipe my feet on

You called me a moron well take a look in the mirror !


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> You always feel the need to go onto a thread and trash it ive held my tonuge long enough on here and if i get banned so be it
> 
> Your a arrogant upstart who is just out to pee ppl off its what you do to be perfectlly honest you are something i wouldnt even wipe my feet on
> 
> You called me a moron well take a look in the mirror !


thas gota be worth a ban mods...surely!lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> You always feel the need to go onto a thread and trash it ive held my tonuge long enough on here and if i get banned so be it
> 
> Your a arrogant upstart who is just out to pee ppl off its what you do to be perfectlly honest you are something i wouldnt even wipe my feet on
> 
> You called me a moron well take a look in the mirror !


I loves ya me julie...your a woman after my own heart and you speak the truth :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Soz about that


Was that you? No wonder you waved at me so enthusiastically when I drove six inches behind you with my hand on the horn for 500 yards. All I wanted was to get close enough to wave back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> You always feel the need to go onto a thread and trash it ive held my tonuge long enough on here and if i get banned so be it
> 
> Your a arrogant upstart who is just out to pee ppl off its what you do to be perfectlly honest you are something i wouldnt even wipe my feet on
> 
> You called me a moron well take a look in the mirror !





harley bear said:


> To be honest my main problem with this forum is there is a select few people who are out to cause trouble in near enough every post the post..the same few total idiots who cant help but be nasty and derogatory when its totally uncalled for ...like yourself!
> 
> And no that thread in particular didnt go pear shaped... i recieved ALOT of support from that thread thank you


girls isnt this what we are trying to avoid though...... 
sorry i agree if you ahve a problem but it should be taken to pm in my opinion
dont hate me ladies
this is to albert too
if you ahve a problem with certain members then block or take it to pm
thats all im gonna say on this matter

dont all hate me


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> girls isnt this what we are trying to avoid though......
> sorry i agree if you ahve a problem but it should be taken to pm in my opinion
> dont hate me ladies
> this is to albert too
> ...


This was a real nice thread yesterday! but don't you get blaming no one for it going downhill! I know whats caused it!!

Someone put summat into the pet forum water system!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't get it. I've seen Albert state his views in no uncertain terms, but with good humour and without resorting personal insult. On the other hand I keep seeing the people who bring the same grudge up over and over accuse him of being derogatory and calling him names while apparently not seeing how they are contradicting themselves.
I must have missed a doozer of a row, because it doesn't make any sense :confused1:
Probably shouldn't post this.....runs and hides.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thas gota be worth a ban mods...surely!lol


Only if you can prove you are not an upstart - I'd wipe my shoes on anybody if it makes you feel better :lol:

I thinks you just got a weird sense of humour and a bit too blunt - like with steaks you can have rare/medium/well done and shades of that, well your bluntness is on the blunt/can'tbelieveyoudaredsaythat end of the scale


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

But its ok for me to be called a moron ??
Hows that bloody work then


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

DT said:


> This was a real nice thread yesterday! but don't you get blaming no one for it going downhill! I know whats caused it!!
> 
> Someone put summat into the pet forum water system!


u poisoned everyone didnt you
i know you did


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Do you know what **** it im outa here coz you lot couldnt be further up each others arses if ya ******* tried


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> But its ok for me to be called a moron ??
> Hows that bloody work then


Hun ...dont you get it? you have to put up, shut up and let these people get away with it ...come one jules, thought you would have clicked on to that by now?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I don't get it. I've seen Albert state his views in no uncertain terms, but with good humour and without resorting personal insult. On the other hand I keep seeing the people who bring the same grudge up over and over accuse him of being derogatory and calling him names while apparently not seeing how they are contradicting themselves.
> I must have missed a doozer of a row, because it doesn't make any sense :confused1:
> Probably shouldn't post this.....runs and hides.


no need to run and hide! Doubt you are alone in your thoughts! besides I know where your hidey hole is!:thumbup:

I'll say it again!
BURY YOUR HATCHETS GUYS!

And NOT where you would like to either!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I missed it too, but that's nothing new.

TBH, I have always believed Bertie is someone else's naughty alter ego, like a Jekyll and Hyde character who posts the things that they wouldn't dare post under their normal user name, admittedly, often for effect and just to kick up a fuss.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> But its ok for me to be called a moron ??
> Hows that bloody work then


Aw don't take it to heart, sure he did not mean it literally. I have been known to call my son a ******* moron when he's left the cooker on all night but I don't mean it literally, well not all the time I did when he flooded the bathroom the day after new flooring was fitted


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

axl said:


> girls isnt this what we are trying to avoid though......
> sorry i agree if you ahve a problem but it should be taken to pm in my opinion
> dont hate me ladies
> this is to albert too
> ...


*Oh the times i've read those words,"take it to pm"..Trouble with that is people will screen shot what you write and then pass it on.Pm's aren't private like some think.*


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Just remember
> 
> *Opinions are like bum holes - everyone has got one!*


*AND NINE OUT OF TEN OF THEM STINK*


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Roobster2010 said:


> *AND NINE OUT OF TEN OF THEM STINK*


And don't tell me -yours is the one out of ten that don't stink! lol


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> But its ok for me to be called a moron ??
> Hows that bloody work then


No it's absolutely not OK, but you have to see people like this for what they are. My 7 year old daughter came to me in tears the other day because she said her brother had called her an idiot. I asked her if she was an idiot and she said no, so I asked her what that made her brother?

Just rise above it and be superior, it works for me!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I dont care what ppl call me at end of day blimey ive been called far worse

What im saying is its ok for some to sling mud but not others well thats how it seems


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Just rise above it and be superior, it works for me!


Ain't that the truth, if I has taken to heart just half of what I had been called I would have been in the loony bin now!

Erm maybe that explains this 'sprecial' jacket I have to wear and my current habitat


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

my lovely thread
i never knew this would happen 






ok ok maybe i did:aureola:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> my lovely thread
> i never knew this would happen
> 
> ok ok maybe i did:aureola:


Don't fret! I've called the water board!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I dont care what ppl call me at end of day blimey ive been called far worse
> 
> What im saying is its ok for some to sling mud but not others well thats how it seems


Sling it back if it makes you happy by all means, if they ban you then it is their loss not yours. What I am saying though is that if you do sling it back, does that not make you as bad as them? Don't allow yourself to be dragged down to their level because you know you are better than that.

I did get really angry with the woman who cut me up the other day but normally I am such a calm person. If anyone shouts or honks or gets angry with me I normally just give them a smile and a friendly wave, nothing winds them up more, lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I don't get it. I've seen Albert state his views in no uncertain terms, but with good humour and without resorting personal insult. On the other hand I keep seeing the people who bring the same grudge up over and over accuse him of being derogatory and calling him names while apparently not seeing how they are contradicting themselves.
> I must have missed a doozer of a row, because it doesn't make any sense :confused1:
> Probably shouldn't post this.....runs and hides.


thanks myshkin......lolabear,or whaever shes called,sent me red rep andcalled me an idiot...i being a child gave her red rep in response and called her a moron lol......she cant get over it lol!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks myshkin......lolabear,or whaever shes called,sent me red rep andcalled me an idiot...i being a child gave her red rep in response and called her a moron lol......she cant get over it lol!


ahhh,. but Mr A - you likes red rep dont ya - you has a fetish for it, PMSL!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

DT said:


> Don't fret! I've called the water board!


Oh no! Quick we've only got 10 days to sort this out before they turn up!



albert 1970 said:


> thanks myshkin......lolabear,or whaever shes called,sent me red rep andcalled me an idiot...i being a child gave her red rep in response and called her a moron lol......she cant get over it lol!


Well that settles it then, no sweeties for a week for either of you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> ahhh,. but Mr A - you likes red rep dont ya - you has a fetish for it, PMSL!! :lol::lol:


i do mrs c,was just sharing itabout lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Oh no! Quick we've only got 10 days to sort this out before they turn up!
> 
> Well that settles it then, no sweeties for a week for either of you.


lol dt has shares in the water board she puts bad things in the water
u have been warned


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Oh no! Quick we've only got 10 days to sort this out before they turn up!
> 
> Well that settles it then, no sweeties for a week for either of you.


no no no ...not fair....she said it first!!!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks myshkin......lolabear,or whaever shes called,sent me red rep andcalled me an idiot...i being a child gave her red rep in response and called her a moron lol......she cant get over it lol!


Children, children pleeeeeeeeeze. Hands on head (can't keep typing that way either!) and no playtime for a week:lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i do mrs c,was just sharing itabout lol!


I see you as a typical cockney cabbie - sometimes your particular humour makes me PMSL and other times I wanna slap ya face, either way, I knows you is an 'armless geezer, lol!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I see you as a typical cockney cabbie - sometimes your particular humour makes me PMSL and other times I wanna slap ya face, either way, I knows you is an 'armless geezer, lol!! :001_tt2:


i never mean to offend anyone,but im a child,and if someone starts on me,i cant help myself lol....i try honest!....are we fwends again mrs c ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i do mrs c,was just sharing itabout lol!


you share it about mr and i will chop off your balls  u know what im on about



Ceearott said:


> I see you as a typical cockney cabbie - sometimes your particular humour makes me PMSL and other times I wanna slap ya face, either way, I knows you is an 'armless geezer, lol!! :001_tt2:


and he is 
i hate him so much that i hope he gets laughed at ar a daily basis
other days hes a feckin softy
love to hate him i guess
he is a nob though


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Repeating the wise words of owieprone

*THIS IS NOT A GAME OF WHO THE FECK ARE YOU !!!!!*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i never mean to offend anyone,but im a child,and if someone starts on me,i cant help myself lol....i try honest!....are we fwends again mrs c ?


I didnt know we werent fwends?? :confused1::confused1:

Boys will be boys and so will a lot of middle aged men


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks myshkin......lolabear,or whaever shes called,sent me red rep andcalled me an idiot...i being a child gave her red rep in response and called her a moron lol......she cant get over it lol!


Red Blobs are brill this time of year, make it feel so much chrissmasy lolol :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Boys will be boys and so will a lot of middle aged men


That's reassuring. If I am middle aged then I can look forward to making it into my eighties. Seeing as I had a mid-life crisis when I was 20 I should already be dead by now, so this is good news, well, for me anyway!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Red Blobs are brill this time of year, make it feel so much chrissmasy lolol :thumbup:


thats EXACTLY what I say! it looks like holly!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Red Blobs are brill this time of year, make it feel so much chrissmasy lolol :thumbup:


OMG!! Its not fecking Christmas yet :mad2::ciappa:

Can we pleeeeezzzzzzzz get Halloween and Bonfire Night over with first before even mentioning that norty norty norty word again :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> That's reassuring. If I am middle aged then I can look forward to making it into my eighties. Seeing as I had a mid-life crisis when I was 20 I should already be dead by now, so this is good news, well, for me anyway!


Actually, the official line is that middle age is now considered to be when you reach 50, rather than 40. :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Red Blobs are brill this time of year, make it feel so much chrissmasy lolol :thumbup:


So true, but red christmas blobs are nothing without green christmas blobs and this thread has earned me 98 rep points so far, I think if I get one more I get another green blob to put on the tree.

Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Actually, the official line is that middle age is now considered to be when you reach 50, rather than 40. :thumbup:


sooooo since im not 40 yet im not having a mid life
???
damn been using that excuse for 5 years so far :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> OMG!! Its not fecking Christmas yet :mad2::ciappa:
> 
> Can we pleeeeezzzzzzzz get Halloween and Bonfire Night over with first before even mentioning that norty norty norty word again :lol:


Sowwy..............well lets call them Rocket Fireworks Red and Green ones. Look so pretty when they kick off lolool


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Sowwy..............well lets call them Rocket Fireworks Red and Green ones. Look so pretty when they kick off lolool


Thats more like it - at least if Mr A gets too sarky we can shove a rocket up his a$$!!!!!!! :lol::ihih:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I still think at VIP status it should say "Don't you know who i am!!" under the VIP bit in bold red.

Everyone who has been here a while is a bit guilty of thinking they should receive "special" consideration "more respect" and we all have moments of "head up arseness" 

Anyone who thinks they don't needs to take a closer look (lol) 

and everyone thinks it was "better in my day" bit like the old farts moaning on about the "youth of today" and "how the youngsters have no respect"


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> OMG!! Its not fecking Christmas yet :mad2::ciappa:
> 
> Can we pleeeeezzzzzzzz get Halloween and Bonfire Night over with first before even mentioning that norty norty norty word again :lol:


The store that I work in had all of it's Christmas stock delivered 3 weeks ago, my niece works in a kids Next and she says they are filling the shelves with the xmas stuff while the halloween gear is sat in the back.



Ceearott said:


> Actually, the official line is that middle age is now considered to be when you reach 50, rather than 40. :thumbup:


Dammit I'm screwed, was nice to have met most of you.............................


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Thats more like it - at least if Mr A gets too sarky we can shove a rocket up his a$$!!!!!!! :lol::ihih:


dont get kinky mrs c!!!!axl will have you lol!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> The store that I work in had all of it's Christmas stock delivered 3 weeks ago, my niece works in a kids Next and she says they are filling the shelves with the xmas stuff while the halloween gear is sat in the back.
> 
> *Its chuffinf mental and gets worse every year!! And peeps wonder why I hate the build up to Christmas. I like going to church on xmas eve at night to sing carols and I like having a big xams dinner with family - other than that - not interested!!*
> 
> Dammit I'm screwed, was nice to have met most of you.............................


Arr, bless ya!! You cant be ready to pop ya clogs yet man!!:scared:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Thats more like it - at least if Mr A gets too sarky we can shove a rocket up his a$$!!!!!!! :lol::ihih:


That I'd pay to see, isn't Children In Need coming up?

There you go Bertie, a chance to redeem yourself!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I still think at VIP status it should say "Don't you know who i am!!" under the VIP bit in bold red.
> 
> Everyone who has been here a while is a bit guilty of thinking they should receive "special" consideration "more respect" and we all have moments of "head up arseness"
> 
> ...


rainbow,your nearly as wise as me!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> dont get kinky mrs c!!!!axl will have you lol!


I think you will find Axl will help, PMSL!! Nowt like a 3-some


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Do you know what **** it im outa here coz you lot couldnt be further up each others arses if ya ******* tried


Don't slam the door, you might break it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Well Well Well!!! Aint it just funny what can happen to a thread... When its just left.. You know what since I have been a mod.. I have been told i am not allowed an opinion..I have to be impartial.. well Hello I have pets too.. And I have certain ways of doing things and I like to let people know.. I have been accused of siding with people because I have liked a post.. For crying out loud.. If I agree with something it doesn't matter to me who posted it.. I have apparently let things slip.. I should be here 24/7 OOO maybe I shouldn't have a personal life cause there are far too many people on here who seem to need looking after .. OOOO and another.. I aint here for all decisions.. Mods work as a team.. Recently I haven't been here at all.. cause I have had some very important life changing for other people things to deal with.. Quite stressful things I wouldn't wish on anyone. I took some time out.. But I dont have to explain myself to you people.. Sometimes it takes time for everyone to be on and agree.. Jeepers people some of you really need to take a good look at yourselves no matter whether you have been here ages or just joined it doesn't give you any further rights to be abusive control threads throw your dummies out.. If people want to leave its their choice.. and to Be honest there is always two sides to every story... And seriously taking sides.. If some of you for one minute could be impartial and read some of the threads.. You would see how silly it all looks.. 
Seriously.. Oh and as for grudges.. There isn't a member here who can say I hold grudges.. If it was so... I wouldn't have liked and commented on peoples threads the way I do.. *


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> rainbow,your nearly as wise as me!


and i thought i was quite bright


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

and some words of wisdom!

*I don't have to attend every argument I'm invited to. ~Author Unknown*


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> And don't tell me -yours is the one out of ten that don't stink! lol


Oh no, mine is very smelly...............its just that it smells of honeysuckle & other lovely flowers.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Arr, bless ya!! You cant be ready to pop ya clogs yet man!!:scared:


There's a bright light and I am feeling strangely drawn towards it, it's so inviting, can't keep away...........................................


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> There's a bright light and I am feeling strangely drawn towards it, it's so inviting, can't keep away...........................................


thats the dorris in the micra mate comng towards you...swerve mate swerve!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And something that some need to take on board now

*Speak when you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret. ~Ambrose Bierce*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I cant a certain aimage out me head now, with some members calling Mr A Bertie....................


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> thats the dorris in the micra mate comng towards you...swerve mate swerve!


PMSL, you nutter!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DT said:


> And something that some need to take on board now
> 
> *Speak when you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret. ~Ambrose Bierce*


Well Lucky I dont let you lot get me angry.. Cause if I did.. I wouldn't have been a member since 2008..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *Well Well Well!!! Aint it just funny what can happen to a thread... When its just left.. You know what since I have been a mod.. I have been told i am not allowed an opinion..I have to be impartial.. well Hello I have pets too.. And I have certain ways of doing things and I like to let people know.. I have been accused of siding with people because I have liked a post.. For crying out loud.. If I agree with something it doesn't matter to me who posted it.. I have apparently let things slip.. I should be here 24/7 OOO maybe I shouldn't have a personal life cause there are far too many people on here who seem to need looking after .. OOOO and another.. I aint here for all decisions.. Mods work as a team.. Recently I haven't been here at all.. cause I have had some very important life changing for other people things to deal with.. Quite stressful things I wouldn't wish on anyone. I took some time out.. But I dont have to explain myself to you people.. Sometimes it takes time for everyone to be on and agree.. Jeepers people some of you really need to take a good look at yourselves no matter whether you have been here ages or just joined it doesn't give you any further rights to be abusive control threads throw your dummies out.. If people want to leave its their choice.. and to Be honest there is always two sides to every story... And seriously taking sides.. If some of you for one minute could be impartial and read some of the threads.. You would see how silly it all looks..
> Seriously.. Oh and as for grudges.. There isn't a member here who can say I hold grudges.. If it was so... I wouldn't have liked and commented on peoples threads the way I do.. *


Sorry I couldnt quite read that post your writing is too small!!!:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I cant a certain aimage out me head now, with some members calling Mr A Bertie....................


That's just how I picture him too, complete with tea cup!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And another!

To carry a grudge is like being stung to death by one bee. ~William H. Walton


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Sorry I couldnt quite read that post your writing is too small!!!:scared::scared::scared:


LOLOLOL I should have done it in magic colours.. then you will have been all wondering why a big blank page.. :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well Lucky I dont let you lot get me angry.. Cause if I did.. I wouldn't have been a member since 2008..


Likewise :thumbup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Suzy your comment made me chuckle


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> There's a bright light and I am feeling strangely drawn towards it, it's so inviting, can't keep away...........................................


You cant go yet............................. :scared:

Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rage at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 
Though wise men at their end know dark is right, 
Because their words had forked no lightning they 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright 
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight, 
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way, 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight 
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height, 
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tears, I pray. 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> And something that some need to take on board now
> 
> *Speak when you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret. ~Ambrose Bierce*


OOoooo i am going to remember this one for next time i have to cyber sit on you :thumbup:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> So true, but red christmas blobs are nothing without green christmas blobs and this thread has earned me 98 rep points so far, I think if I get one more I get another green blob to put on the tree.
> 
> Anyone?


Thanks for the effort Mistress C (nevermind Jeeves and Wooster, now I am picturing you in PVC and leather surrounded by large Rotties in spikey collars ) but it didn't work, just tipped me over the 1k mark but no blobby for JB.

JB sad (but cheered up slightly by recent mental images).


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> LOLOLOL I should have done it in magic colours.. then you will have been all wondering why a big blank page.. :lol:


Or one of them pictures where you have to stare at it for ages to see what it is!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> OOoooo i am going to remember this one for next time i have to cyber sit on you :thumbup:


I've got plenty more up my sleeve rainybows


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Or one of them pictures where you have to stare at it for ages to see what it is!


Are you talking self portrait here?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

DT said:


> Likewise :thumbup:


Lol, you've had more comebacks than Lulu!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*You know what... At this time.. I think a bacon butty is looking very good.. with mayo all over it.. so I am going to leave my pc for a few minutes and go make my son and me one.. as he hasn't been sick this morn after the toast.. even though he spent the night throwing up!! 
My advice to you guys.. is to go and make something to eat or have a *** or a brew.. and think how lucky we all are that we have the internet and people to talk to.. And that we are alive.. *


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know what... At this time.. I think a bacon butty is looking very good.. with mayo all over it.. so I am going to leave my pc for a few minutes and go make my son and me one.. as he hasn't been sick this morn after the toast.. even though he spent the night throwing up!!
> My advice to you guys.. is to go and make something to eat or have a *** or a brew.. and think how lucky we all are that we have the internet and people to talk to.. And that we are alive.. *


LMAO.. Another thought.. if you guys like.. while I go.. I can lock the thread.. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know what... At this time.. I think a bacon butty is looking very good.. with mayo all over it.. so I am going to leave my pc for a few minutes and go make my son and me one.. as he hasn't been sick this morn after the toast.. even though he spent the night throwing up!!
> My advice to you guys.. is to go and make something to eat or have a *** or a brew.. and think how lucky we all are that we have the internet and people to talk to.. And that we are alive.. *


I take it you ain't sharing the bacon butties then

Let me remind you! A moment in the mouth a lifetime on the hips
Now pass it over! I'm past caring!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Sorry I couldnt quite read that post your writing is too small!!!:scared::scared::scared:


:scared: gave me a bit of a migraine !!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> LMAO.. Another thought.. if you guys like.. while I go.. I can lock the thread.. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Tell ya what! I'll look after it whilst your gone! you can rely on me!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Heres a couple of sayings we could prob all do with heeding once in a while!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The thing though is it isnt always a "debate" or a "discussion" though is it?
There could be two or three people discussing things and you get someone because they dont agree pushing their ideas as if its gospel, then if the existing person responds in answer they still have to push that point because its their point.

I can understand if someone is saying something that is dangerous and detrimental or really bad advice perhaps. but why otherwise. I rarely quote people, if I would tackle a problem another way I will post my take on it, and try not to pull another OPs post apart, just because they may do/think differently
unless of course it was a downright dangerous suggestion. Also there is no point going round and round in circles arguing the toss with someone you are not going to have a chance of finding any common ground with, but thats just my opinion btw.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the best thing to do at times is just agree to disagree and respect the fact that not everyone share the same opinions.I find it interesting to hear other peoples opinions on a subject even if i dont agree and sometimes it can change your views on some subjects because people you can end off looking at things in a way you havnt thought of before or they may be more informed on some subjects


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> I think the best thing to do at times is just agree to disagree and respect the fact that not everyone share the same opinions.I find it interesting to hear other peoples opinions on a subject even if i dont agree and sometimes it can change your views on some subjects because people you can end off looking at things in a way you havnt thought of before or they may be more informed on some subjects


I think this works well probably in say General chat where the range of topics are more broad .....but when it comes to animals it becomes a lot more tetchy because people are so passionate about their beliefs and some expect others to always agree or do as they say because they think they are always right....especially to the newbies or novices.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I like watching the fights sometimes, but not participating. I'm a lover, not a fighter 
I seldom get angry on the PF (only a few exceptions, e.g. the feet-eating fish episode), I have never left red rep, have never sent nasty PMs and never asked mods to intervene (although, that said, never say never) I have also not received any nasty PMs nor a red blob (as far as I know)
I also seldom post pics of my cats because even pics are torn apart sometimes (e.g. you are holding the rat incorrectly, you shouldn't keep insect spray where the cat can get at it, the cat looks underweight ), so if you post pics, crop carefully .
So it is possible to keep a low profile, I think.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Thanks for the effort Mistress C (nevermind Jeeves and Wooster, now I am picturing you in PVC and leather surrounded by large Rotties in spikey collars ) but it didn't work, just tipped me over the 1k mark but no blobby for JB.
> 
> JB sad (but cheered up slightly by recent mental images).


Yeeeeeeeees, mmmmmm, one better leave that image in ones imagination!! :devil:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I like watching the fights sometimes, but not participating. I'm a lover, not a fighter
> I seldom get angry on the PF (only a few exceptions, e.g. the feet-eating fish episode), I have never left red rep, have never sent nasty PMs and never asked mods to intervene (although, that said, never say never) I have also not received any nasty PMs nor a red blob (as far as I know)
> I also seldom post pics of my cats because even pics are torn apart sometimes (e.g. you are holding the rat incorrectly, you shouldn't keep insect spray where the cat can get at it, the cat looks underweight ), so if you post pics, crop carefully .
> So it is possible to keep a low profile, I think.


See i find it genuinely sad that this is the case  Honestly ffs people should be able to posts pictures of their animals without worrying about stuff like that.

Was going to put some pics of Oscar on the beach up but might not as he is on the beach on a .........(wait for it)......... ((((whispers)))... Flexi lead :scared:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> I like watching the fights sometimes, but not participating. I'm a lover, not a fighter
> I seldom get angry on the PF (only a few exceptions, e.g. the feet-eating fish episode), I have never left red rep, have never sent nasty PMs and never asked mods to intervene (although, that said, never say never) I have also not received any nasty PMs nor a red blob (as far as I know)
> I also seldom post pics of my cats because even pics are torn apart sometimes (e.g. you are holding the rat incorrectly, you shouldn't keep insect spray where the cat can get at it, the cat looks underweight ), so if you post pics, crop carefully .
> So it is possible to keep a low profile, I think.


Thats terrible u feel that way!!! u should be able to post your pics without thinking that!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I like watching the fights sometimes, but not participating. I'm a lover, not a fighter
> I seldom get angry on the PF (only a few exceptions, e.g. the feet-eating fish episode), I have never left red rep, have never sent nasty PMs and never asked mods to intervene (although, that said, never say never) I have also not received any nasty PMs nor a red blob (as far as I know)
> I also seldom post pics of my cats because even pics are torn apart sometimes (e.g. you are holding the rat incorrectly, you shouldn't keep insect spray where the cat can get at it, the cat looks underweight ), so if you post pics, crop carefully .
> So it is possible to keep a low profile, I think.


You are a member of this forum and allowed to use any part of it, including posting pictures up of your animals, dont you hold back from posting anything. Read the threads and IF you want to have your say...........you bloody well go for it. IT IS YOUR OPINION..........:thumbup:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Was going to put some pics of Oscar on the beach up but might not as he is on the beach on a .........(wait for it)......... ((((whispers)))... Flexi lead :scared:


Nothing at all wrong with that, your dog, your choice and I have no doubt that there is a very good reason for it, questionable recall for example? Whatever, safe place, safe equipment being used responsibly and nobody, but nobody has the right to judge you for that. Now, if you had posted a picture of him running along the beach with his flexi attached to a Halti I might have spoken up because I believe that could pose a serious threat to his (or your) health, which is unacceptable.

Which does highlight another good point, there is a major difference between disagreeing with someone's opinion and judging them for it. We all do it a million times a day, but perhaps if we were less judgemental we could have much more constructive arguments, sorry debates.



Ceearott said:


> Yeeeeeeeees, mmmmmm, one better leave that image in ones imagination!! :devil:


Yes Mistress, whatever you say Mistress.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOLOLOL I should have done it in magic colours.. then you will have been all wondering why a big blank page.. :lol:


Can you go back to your original post and put Every Other Letter Into A Nice Colour, I much prefer to read long bold posts in colour  :thumbup: (you'd be all bloody day redoing it lolol)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Thats terrible u feel that way!!! u should be able to post your pics without thinking that!


This is the thing though, people should be able to post their pics and ask questions without being pounced on. Even if someone might not actually be doing the right thing, it doesnt mean they are doing it because they are just bloody minded, uncaring or whatever, its because they genuinely dont know,
or havent got the knowledge or owned a dog or cat before.

Being lambasted when they ask for help could mean the difference of them making the situation work or another dog or cat ending up in yet another home or worse.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

errrm i just hoovered the front room


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*My Gawd....... Now that was Deliche.. Nom Nom Nom .. I was gonna take a pic.. but had second thoughts on it..*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

A wise man is superior to any insults which can be put upon him, and the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> thats the dorris in the micra mate comng towards you...swerve mate swerve!


I'm a comin to getcha! (evil cackle)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> A wise man is superior to any insults which can be put upon him, and the best reply to unseemly behavior is patience and moderation.


There are some though that would try the patience of a saint and make the pope swear!!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This is the thing though, people should be able to post their pics and ask questions without being pounced on. Even if someone might not actually be doing the right thing, it doesnt mean they are doing it because they are just bloody minded, uncaring or whatever, its because they genuinely dont know,
> or havent got the knowledge or owned a dog or cat before.
> 
> Being lambasted when they ask for help could mean the difference of them making the situation work or another dog or cat ending up in yet another home or worse.


I have seen this happen and it is horrible to watch, but these things tend to go one of two ways. When someone posts like this and someone jumps on them then they either take offence and it turns into a argument or they never come back again and everyone assumes that they were right to jump on them.

In my view if someone has a problem and they have taken the time and trouble to seek out help and advice from somewhere like this then that is what they should be given, not be insulted and ridiculed. The reason people ask questions is because they don't know the answer.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *My Gawd....... Now that was Deliche.. Nom Nom Nom .. I was gonna take a pic.. but had second thoughts on it..*










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> I have seen this happen and it is horrible to watch, but these things tend to go one of two ways. When someone posts like this and someone jumps on them then they either take offence and it turns into a argument or they never come back again and everyone assumes that they were right to jump on them.
> 
> In my view if someone has a problem and they have taken the time and trouble to seek out help and advice from somewhere like this then that is what they should be given, not be insulted and ridiculed. The reason people ask questions is because they don't know the answer.


*
The teacher who is indeed wise does not bid you to enter the house of his wisdom but rather leads you to the threshold of your mind. *


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

pressed the wrong button, LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Mmmmmmmmmmmm :scared:

You just made me trash my diet  I think that warrants a banning


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There are some though that would try the patience of a saint and make the pope swear!!


At that point - step away from the pooter!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

or have fun join the roller coaster
and worry what your hair looks like at the end of the ride


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suewhite said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Mine looked better than that.. the bacon on that butty looks a bit dried out..

You know if I call at the butty shop across from my house.. Not that I doit often.. I usually have a sausage egg and mushroom with brown sauce barm.. Nom nom.. I have all the ingredients in for it .. But just fancied bacon..


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Mine looked better than that.. the bacon on that butty looks a bit dried out..
> 
> You know if I call at the butty shop across from my house.. Not that I doit often.. I usually have a sausage egg and mushroom with brown sauce barm.. Nom nom.. I have all the ingredients in for it .. But just fancied bacon..


Dry or not I would'nt mind getting my gob round it


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Dry or not I would'nt mind getting my gob round it


we still talking bacon here right


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Dry or not I would'nt mind getting my gob round it


Now there is a sentence you don't usually hear at this time of day on a petforum


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Now there is a sentence you don't usually hear at this time of day on a petforum


Yes, causing me to almost choke on me coffee!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

axl said:


> we still talking bacon here right


I knew when I pressed the button did'nt word it right' but it was to late


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, causing me to almost choke on me coffee!!


At least it was only Coffee you were choking on..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I knew when I pressed the button did'nt word it right' but it was to late


you knew what you were saying



momentofmadness said:


> At least it was only Coffee you were choking on..


thats her nickname for it


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> At least it was only Coffee you were choking on..


Well I certainly dont choke on sausages if thats what ya implying!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

axl said:


> or have fun join the roller coaster
> and worry what your hair looks like at the end of the ride


I don't have any hair so I don't worry about it. Maybe that's my problem?



suewhite said:


> Dry or not I would'nt mind getting my gob round it


If I had a £1..........................................................................


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

][/B]


momentofmadness said:


> At least it was only Coffee you were choking on..


BANNED for insinuating something that should be over on the adult thread. I havent got a dirty mind so I am just assuming you meant what I thought you meant lolol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> I don't have any hair so I don't worry about it. Maybe that's my problem?
> 
> If I had a £1..........................................................................


Only £1??? I'd have thought in this day and age, twas worth a fiver at least??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> I don't have any hair so I don't worry about it. Maybe that's my problem?
> 
> If I had a £1..........................................................................


Your cheap


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Only £1??? I'd have thought in this day and age, twas worth a fiver at least??


The saying is 'If I had a pound for every time I heard that, I'd be a rich man by now'.

Although in all honesty, if you include Sue's original faux pas, I would actually only have a grand total of £1, but it's still better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick as me old nan used to say.



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your cheap


And proud of it baby xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Only £1??? I'd have thought in this day and age, twas worth a fiver at least??


I'd want change from a £1


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Being one of the few innocent members on PF I dont know what you are all going on about


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Being one of the few innocent members on PF I dont know what you are all going on about


Have you had you award yet Sue?

the Pet Forum Saint


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

your all rude and ur opinions suck


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> your all rude and ur opinions suck


We know


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

axl said:


> so should we be allowed to have a lively debate on here without the threat of a closure of thread?
> i sometimes feel many (including myself) hold back a little, i would never use personal insults in a lively debate, but surely a good argument is just that...
> i can understand when the insults start to fly, but i think most people are mature enough to have a good old debate ?
> whats your thoughts
> ...


i don't hold back, nae that bothered if i get banned, it's only a forum. i like it and you's but it's not the be all and end all.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Crickey!! this threads galloped on a bit while ive been at work today  what i would like to ask all the members that get easily offended at comments either to them or just on a particular thread they are reading, that go and get posts removed or whole threads removed is this..........who makes you stay on the offending thread? who makes you press the keys on the keyboard replying to these "trouble causers" whoever they are? because if offended click onto another thread or click off petforums for a while and let the less easily offended get on with debating.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

After all the fun and games and all the comments about comments that are anything but nice, I though, to sum it all up, some little excerpts from two famous writings, in my humble opinion anyway, lol -

*Go placidly amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant, they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.

IF you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,

You'll be a Man my son!*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Crickey!! this threads galloped on a bit while ive been at work today  what i would like to ask all the members that get easily offended at comments either to them or just on a particular thread they are reading, that go and get posts removed or whole threads removed is this..........who makes you stay on the offending thread? who makes you press the keys on the keyboard replying to these "trouble causers" whoever they are? because if offended click onto another thread or click off petforums for a while and let the less easily offended get on with debating.


But hold on there.. Why should members accept that others are insulting them.. this isn't just about being thick skinned..


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i knew i should have logged on earlier.. just lost an hour of my life 

actually i should probs be banned.. i did have things to do but i bet im on here for the rest of the night now 

theres only a few people on here i avoid, the rest of yous are lovely.. and i love a good debate when its not name calling 

(although i am always right its good to see others opinions :lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Crickey!! this threads galloped on a bit while ive been at work today  what i would like to ask all the members that get easily offended at comments either to them or just on a particular thread they are reading, that go and get posts removed or whole threads removed is this..........who makes you stay on the offending thread? who makes you press the keys on the keyboard replying to these "trouble causers" whoever they are? because if offended click onto another thread or click off petforums for a while and let the less easily offended get on with debating.


*I reply to these threads because i like to shoe the bullshiters up for what they are.People that know mr know i say it as I see it,and not what my buddies have to back me up on.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*So to take the edge off this thread again.. lets all post in mellow yellow..*


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *So to take the edge off this thread again.. lets all post in mellow yellow..*


im blind im blind


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *So to take the edge off this thread again.. lets all post in mellow yellow..*


omg i feel like im on drugs after trying to read that yellow! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

mstori said:


> omg i feel like im on drugs after trying to read that yellow! :lol:


Haha so did I when i re read it once posted lolololol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> *So to take the edge off this thread again.. lets all post in mellow yellow..*


NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Gives me a fecking headasche that does!!

Anyways, just finishing me cuppa then off to visit me mammy - been roped in to go over she is 'host' for this months 'wives & friends' get together 

Please say an ickle prayer I behaves meself and is not wude to churchy people, PMSL!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I need to go to bed for an hour with my big bloated tummy and the grots.. so i am feeling super awake for a good hard nights work.. stock take weekend.. we normally prepare for the month.. but the clever manager has done no prepping.. so the poo might just hit the fan tonight.. :yikes:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> Gives me a fecking headasche that does!!
> 
> ...


in bold.. i didnt know churchy people did that!! are you in charge of the keys?

:lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> in bold.. i didnt know churchy people did that!! are you in charge of the keys?
> 
> :lol:


No man, lol!!

Summats up with the church hall so me mammy said she would host it at her house - and seeing as me and the young 'un spent hours cleaning and tidying her house up earlier in the week, we gets an invite 

Shoulnt be too bad, coz me mammys bestest mate is visiting for the weekend so me and her can hide in the kitchen and have a reet gossip, PMSL!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

whatEVA! lol

well have fun.. while im sitting alone with pups cuddled at my feet haha x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> But hold on there.. Why should members accept that others are insulting them.. this isn't just about being thick skinned..


The same way as why should members just accept that the thread has been taken away, i was thinking more about silly, stupid comments that really arnt insults at all just people reading too much into them, i know what upsets some people doesnt nessessarily upset others but through members been over sensitive other member get threads closed.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I reply to these threads because i like to shoe the bullshiters up for what they are.People that know mr know i say it as I see it,and not what my buddies have to back me up on.*


thats what ime meaning let threads stay open for the ones that want to fight their corner the ones that dont, well they should walk away from em.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> thats what ime meaning let threads stay open for the ones that want to fight their corner the ones that dont, well they should walk away from em.


But are they fighting about the "point" or are they just fighting  There are members who just come on to fight ... .


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> But are they fighting about the "point" or are they just fighting  There are members who just come on to fight ... .


I agree there so all the more reason to just ignore, walk away.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I agree there so all the more reason to just ignore, walk away.


I do agree but thats harder to do when someone is calling you a bitch. I agree with what you are saying though. Maybe whilst some are walking away others could just get over themelves abit too


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do agree but thats harder to do when someone is calling you a bitch. I agree with what you are saying though. Maybe whilst some are walking away others could just get over themelves abit too


Oh well ye name calling like that is taking it to another level, i dont agree with that, but low level bitchiness is a part of any life,forum or "real life"


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont understand what's with the insulting people, surely, for an insult to be effective it has to have some impact on the person being ' Insulted' to do that you'd have to know the person in some way, If a total stanger, who I'm never going to meet chooses to have a pop at me then so be it, ''Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn''
People can call me a 'Prat all day, couldn't care less, Couldn't even be bothered to respond if they did, if it's critisism over my dogs, and the way I bring them on, then look at my pics before you have a go. If it's critisism over what I might post, then dont look. I'm a simple man and as far as I'm concerned life's too bloody short to be worried about what somebody, sat within the safety of their living room. wants to say about me............( Insult my wife, however, then you'd best emigrate..........)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Oh well ye name calling like that is taking it to another level, i dont agree with that, but low level bitchiness is a part of any life,forum or "real life"


I absolutely agree 



springerpete said:


> I dont understand what's with the insulting people, surely, for an insult to be effective it has to have some impact on the person being ' Insulted' to do that you'd have to know the person in some way, If a total stanger, who I'm never going to meet chooses to have a pop at me then so be it, ''Frankly my dear, I dont give a damn''
> People can call me a 'Prat all day, couldn't care less, Couldn't even be bothered to respond if they did, if it's critisism over my dogs, and the way I bring them on, then look at my pics before you have a go. If it's critisism over what I might post, then dont look. I'm a simple man and as far as I'm concerned life's too bloody short to be worried about what somebody, sat within the safety of their living room. wants to say about me............( Insult my wife, however, then you'd best emigrate..........)


And they say we are the fairer sex :scared:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I do agree but thats harder to do when someone is calling you a bitch. I agree with what you are saying though. Maybe whilst some are walking away others could just get over themelves abit too


Hey! look on the bright side! At least I wasn't called an old b*tch, or a sad one! or even an ugly one!  and besides, my old Mum used to say stick and stones would break my bones! We all know words can't hurt us!

Good job - Else I'll be well broken
Springer Petes offered a good one! it ain't the real world ! just some seem to think it is!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Hey! look on the bright side! At least I wasn't called an old b*tch, or a sad one! or even an ugly one!  and besides, my old Mum used to say stick and stones would break my bones! We all know words can't hurt us!
> 
> Good job - Else I'll be well broken


Don't be so soppy you daft sad old ugly b!tch!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Don't be so soppy you daft sad old ugly b!tch!!


Ya missed some out!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

springerpete said:


> (Insult my wife, however, then you'd best emigrate..........)


Some ancient Roman (can't remember which one) wrote of the Celts that if a Celtic man took offence you should be on your guard.....but if his woman was standing by his side you should be very afraid


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Ya missed some out!


what did I miss?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> what did I miss?


erm! about half a page!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I absolutely agree
> 
> And they say we are the fairer sex :scared:


To be honest Rainybow, I came on here to share veiws, information and opinions with other like minded people, and I've enjoyed doing so with a lot of you guys. But if this is going to turn into a battleground of bitchiness then I'll just drop out. I dont need it, I'm sure I can find other ways to pass away an hour or so in the evening. Cheers. Pete.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DT said:


> Hey! look on the bright side! At least I wasn't called an old b*tch, or a sad one! or even an ugly one!  and besides, my old Mum used to say stick and stones would break my bones! We all know words can't hurt us!
> 
> Good job - Else I'll be well broken
> Springer Petes offered a good one! *it ain't the real world *! just some seem to think it is!


It isn't?
:crying:
DT make SS cry


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

springerpete said:


> To be honest Rainybow, I came on here to share veiws, information and opinions with other like minded people, and I've enjoyed doing so with a lot of you guys. But if this is going to turn into a battleground of bitchiness then I'll just drop out. I dont need it, I'm sure I can find other ways to pass away an hour or so in the evening. Cheers. Pete.


Don't worry about it too much pete! it only really happens in general! 
Can be easily avoided in dog chat - and sure you can offer knowledge to many of those problems that crop up in there!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't people just either get along or ignore each other if they don't agree
Sorry but I'm sick of all the ill feeling on here


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not much change in here then , cant everyone behave like adults... enough is enough on the bitchiness


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*You know I have an idea..  rather than having the insulting matches and arguing over points on the forum.. Why dont some of you meet up and sort it out in person.. So the members who actually do like to debate and can do it without insulting others, can do so in peace.. :lol:*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know I have an idea..  rather than having the insulting matches and arguing over points on the forum.. Why dont some of you meet up and sort it out in person.. So the members who actually do like to debate and can do it without insulting others, can do so in peace.. :lol:*


It would have to be a weekend, it gets dark soon after school now


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know I have an idea..  rather than having the insulting matches and arguing over points on the forum.. Why dont some of you meet up and sort it out in person.. So the members who actually do like to debate and can do it without insulting others, can do so in peace.. :lol:*


it would probs end up in a police record or a new best friend :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know I have an idea..  rather than having the insulting matches and arguing over points on the forum.. Why dont some of you meet up and sort it out in person.. So the members who actually do like to debate and can do it without insulting others, can do so in peace.. :lol:*


*
I'll fight anyone who has the audacity to call me insensitive, uncaring and irresponsible, because if they don't like my opinions then they're going to dislike what I'm going to do to them even less! *


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It would have to be a weekend, it gets dark soon after school now


Awh! BUT it's half term soon


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I didn't win the euro millions so I suppose I am going to have to start being nice to you all again.

Good morning beautiful PF people (and you DT :smilewinkgrin



DT said:


> Awh! BUT it's half term soon


Aye tis true, and I have 2 1/2 weeks off work woohoo!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Well I didn't win the euro millions so I suppose I am going to have to start being nice to you all again.
> 
> Good morning beautiful PF people (and you DT :smilewinkgrin
> 
> Aye tis true, and I have 2 1/2 weeks off work woohoo!!!


I didnt win the euro millions either!  so shall have to soldier on for now and live in hope I win the UK Lottery tonight, lol!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> *You know I have an idea..  rather than having the insulting matches and arguing over points on the forum.. Why dont some of you meet up and sort it out in person.. So the members who actually do like to debate and can do it without insulting others, can do so in peace.. :lol:*


I can see it now..........
[youtube_browser]3hQC3nkftrk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Well I didn't win the euro millions so I suppose I am going to have to start being nice to you all again.
> 
> Good morning beautiful PF people (and you DT :smilewinkgrin
> 
> Aye tis true, and I have 2 1/2 weeks off work woohoo!!!


Umm! so does that mean I'm ugly then

And just a reminder to the *NICE* folk of PF! I ain't found my eurolottery ticket yet!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

DT said:


> Umm! so does that mean I'm ugly then
> 
> And just a reminder to the *NICE* folk of PF! I ain't found my eurolottery ticket yet!


Wubs u weely Hunny Bunny :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod: Singing:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Wubs u weely Hunny Bunny :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod: Singing:


OK! ypou're forgiven! and EUREKA! i've found it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> OK! ypou're forgiven! and EUREKA! i've found it!


coughs dont forget me when you win millions ok


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

axl said:


> coughs dont forget me when you win millions ok


thats a nasty cough you've got there lass! Are the pf fellas queing up to give it a rub


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> thats a nasty cough you've got there lass! Are the pf fellas queing up to give it a rub


nope im all alone me and the vicks vapo rub


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> thats a nasty cough you've got there lass! Are the pf fellas queing up to give it a rub


me me me!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> me me me!!


Albert! Manners please! form an orderly queue - your number 102


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> Albert! Manners please! form an orderly queue - your number 102


noooooooooooo!!!!thats not fair,loads jumped in!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

i saw nobody in my queue


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

DT said:


> Albert! Manners please! form an orderly queue - your number 102


DT where have you been hiding 102 male members on PF:confused1:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

suewhite said:


> DT where have you been hiding 102 male members on PF:confused1:


Why is it that despite your protestations of innocence almost every post you make reveals your obsession with male members?

Me thinks the lady doth protest too much!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Why is it that despite your protestations of innocence almost every post you make reveals your obsession with male members?
> 
> Me thinks the lady doth protest too much!


MALE MEMBERS chance would be a fine thing how dare you say I have an obsession with them:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

suewhite said:


> MALE MEMBERS chance would be a fine thing how dare you say I have an obsession with them:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


Sorry sweetie but it does seem to be a bit of a recurring theme........................


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suewhite said:


> DT where have you been hiding 102 male members on PF:confused1:


I have counted the inbetweens and them in drag


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder waht the ratio is actually:confused1:

Imagine a PF party with every member present - the boys would think they'd died and gone to heaven


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I wonder waht the ratio is actually:confused1:
> 
> Imagine a PF party with every member present - the boys would think they'd died and gone to heaven


Or died and gone to hell - depending on who were sitting on em


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

whens the party


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> whens the party


T'is black tie Albert!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> whens the party


Hey, it ain't a party, if you can't come 'round

Yeah!

You can drive the car, I'll play my ol' guitar

Come back to me, come back to me

And you can get some beer, ya let's get outta here

Come back to me, come back to me

We'll find a place to go, no one will ever know

Somewhere that's outta town

Put a blanket on the ground, baby

An' we can really go crazy

Babe, it ain't a party, if you can't come 'round

Can't even get started, if you don't come down

Hey, even Saturday, ain't a holiday, if you stay away

No no, it ain't a party, if you can't come 'round

{Thats right, ah}

Slip into somethin' tight, we'll slip into the night

Come back to me, come back to me

We'll see the sun go down, an' maybe fool around

[ From: BRYAN ADAMS - IT AIN'T A PARTY - IF YOU CAN'T COME 'ROUND LYRICS ]

Come back to me, come back to me

Ya we can start a fire, maybe get a little higher

Don't worry what to bring

'Cuz we got everything, baby

And we can really go crazy

Babe, it ain't a party, if you can't come 'round

Can't even get started, if you don't come down

Hey, even Saturday, ain't a holiday, if you stay away

No no, it ain't a party

{I'll try to party}

Oh, hey, even Saturday, ain't a holiday, if you stay away

No, it ain't a party, oh, if you can't come 'round

No way, can't even get started, can't get started

If you can't come 'round

Oh yeah, oh 'cuz even Saturday, ain't a holiday

(Party)

(If you can't come 'round)

Oh, yeah

No, it ain't a party

Oh, if you can't come 'round


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> T'is black tie Albert!


are you sayin i is common!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good grief, a party with all of you lot? I would rather sit and plait snot! lmfao


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> are you sayin i is common!


no I is saying it is black tie no knickers! you sure you still want to come

Or should that be fur coat no knickers
or red hat no knickers even!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> no I is saying it is black tie no knickers! you sure you still want to come
> 
> Or should that be fur coat no knickers
> or red hat no knickers even!


Ewww all them snail trails everywhere...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

DT said:


> no I is saying it is black tie no knickers! you sure you still want to come
> 
> Or should that be fur coat no knickers
> or red hat no knickers even!


like the first line........im in!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Good grief, a party with all of you lot? *I would rather sit and plait snot*! lmfao


That's epic! And more than mildly revolting


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> That's epic! And more than mildly revolting


have you ever tried it?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> have you ever tried it?


No, but I'm always open to ideas for new hobbies


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No, but I'm always open to ideas for new hobbies


It can be a bit slimey and slippery - especially in the bath but it is quite addictive - gotta be quick though b4 it dries out!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> It can be a bit slimey and slippery - especially in the bath but it is quite addictive - gotta be quick though b4 it dries out!


I think dried out it could be quite marketable as novelty jewellery, I'll let you know when my eBay shop takes off


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I think dried out it could be quite marketable as novelty jewellery, I'll let you know when my eBay shop takes off


Remind me to steer clear of your Ebay Shop


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> alright alright!...il be mod!


I believe im unbiased enough to be a mod


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I wonder waht the ratio is actually:confused1:
> 
> Imagine a PF party with every member present - the boys would think they'd died and gone to heaven


When is it????????????????


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> *
> The teacher who is indeed wise does not bid you to enter the house of his wisdom but rather leads you to the threshold of your mind. *


Your quotes remind me of Bruce Lee! Sifu Ceearot! Will you be my master?


----------

